# هل يمكن عمل (Drop Panel) فى البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) مقلوب لاعلى



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

أحياننا نحتاج عمل (Drop panel) فى البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) ونظرا للمتطلبات المعماريه يمنع المهمارى ذلك فهل يمكن عملها مقلوبه وما هى التفصيلات الانشائيه لذلك؟؟؟


----------



## عمررر (24 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك أخ أسامه من أعماق قلبي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 أغسطس 2010)

عمررر قال:


> أخي أسامه كل عام وانت بخير
> أنت تسأل في هذه المشاركه عن أمر أجبت أنت عليه في هذه المشاركه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216936.html
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

على مهلك اخي ورمضان كريم ...
الاستاذ اسامة يطرح السؤال بغرض الحوار والتعليم....ولك ان تراجع مشاركات الاستاذ نوارة وهي من نوع المشاركة التي لا تخلو اي واحدة منها من فائدة كبيرة وخلاصة خبرة وتمكن...سواء بالتنبيه والتصحيح او بالمعلومة الجديدة 

تسجيل متابعة واعتذار للاستاذ اسامة نوارة جزاه الله خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 أغسطس 2010)

اجيب عن الشق الاول وهو انه لا مانع من ان نقوم بعمل الdrop panel مقلوبة او للاعلى لان الهدف منها متحقق سواء كانت في الاعلى اوالاسفل...الهدف من ال drop panel زيادة السماكة والجساءة لتحسين مقاومة السقف للثقب ولتقيل البحر الفعال مما يقلل من الترخيم deflection 
بالنسبة للجزء الثاني وهو التفاصيل اللازمة لعمل ذلك فانتظر الافادة


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمرر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> فأرجوا منك أخي أن لا تجيب في ماليس لك به علم
> واذا كان غرضك من الرد زيادة مشاركاتك فبامكانك الرد كما يرد البعض (شكرا ,جزاكم الله خير ,....)
> فهذا المنتدى يعتبر ثقه لدى الكثير من المهندسين
> والله أعلم


 أنا فعلا أجبت على هذا السؤال وأنا اعرف الاجابه عليه ولو رجعت لجميع مشاركاتى فى هذا المنتدى الموقر سوف تجدها بهذا الاسلوب لان ليس الغرض كثرة المشاركات ولكن الغرض من ذلك هو مشاركة زملاء لنا لكى تعم الفائده 
راجع معى هذا السؤال فى هذه المشاركه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208150.html
وما حدث منها من مشاركات ومناقشات مع عمالقة هذا المنتدى مع العلم بأننى قد أجبت عليها فى سؤال سابق فى هذه المشاركه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207695.html
والمهندس/ zezodot هو الذى ذكر هذا العنوان ولست أنا وقد كان قبل المشاركه السابقه
وانظر الى مشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214658.html
فأنا أعرض الموضوع بصيغة سؤال مع العلم بأننى أعرف اجابته ليس لحاجة فى نفسى لاننى لست صغير فى السن ولكن لتعم الفائده ويتعلم زملائنا وابنائنا من هذه المناقشات 
وانظر الى هذا العنوان فى هذه المناقشه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216407.html
أنا اعرف اجابته ايضا ---------------- وهكذا 
وعندما اجبت على المشاركه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216936.html
والتى أنت ذكرتها جال بخاطرى تفاصيل الحديد فى ال drop panel والحسابات الانشائيه لذلك 
وعلى الفور نزلتها موضوع جديد للمناقشه وليس كثرة مشاركات لان بفضل من الله لست فى حاجه الى ذلك 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير​


> السلام عليكم
> 
> على مهلك اخي ورمضان كريم ...
> الاستاذ اسامة يطرح السؤال بغرض الحوار والتعليم....ولك ان تراجع مشاركات الاستاذ نوارة وهي من نوع المشاركة التي لا تخلو اي واحدة منها من فائدة كبيرة وخلاصة خبرة وتمكن...سواء بالتنبيه والتصحيح او بالمعلومة الجديدة
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الفاضل خالد وكل عام وأنتم بخير فأنت المعلم المجتهد الذى استفدت منه الكثير والكثير 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## عمررر (24 أغسطس 2010)

أخي أسامه 
أنا استعجلت
فأرجو من حضرتك أن تقبل اعتذاري
فوالله ما قصدت الا الخير
"واللي مابيعرفك يجهلك"
وأكرر أنا اسف جداجداجدا


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمرر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> *
> أخي أسامه
> أنا استعجلت
> فأرجو من حضرتك أن تقبل اعتذاري
> ...


 كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان وحاول معنا فى الرد والمشاركه لكى تعم الفائده ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يامهندسين....ولا مانع من تكرار النقاش لتحل الفائدة على الجميع من امثالي


----------



## step6 (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا م نوراة طول عمرنا بندرس فى الجامعات والاكواد كلها بتقول اني punching يتحل عن طريق عمل COLUMN HEAD او drop panel او زيادة سمك البلاطة علشان زي ما حضرتك فاهم انى العزوم بتنتقل للعمود من البلاطة عن طريق حاجتين اتنين هما FLEXURE & torsion وطبعا فى الحالة اللي بتتكلم هتكون كمرة مخفية اذن عزوم الانحناء flexure ما زال موجود وايضا عزوم torsion وطبعا الكمرة المقلوبة لاعلي 6 سم او 10 سم حتى اظنها ليست كافية لمقاومة عزوم الانحناء واللي
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ step6
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> يا م نوراة طول عمرنا بندرس فى الجامعات والاكواد كلها بتقول اني punching يتحل عن طريق عمل COLUMN HEAD او drop panel او زيادة سمك البلاطة علشان زي ما حضرتك فاهم انى العزوم بتنتقل للعمود من البلاطة عن طريق حاجتين اتنين هما FLEXURE & torsion وطبعا فى الحالة اللي بتتكلم هتكون كمرة مخفية اذن عزوم الانحناء flexure ما زال موجود وايضا عزوم torsion وطبعا الكمرة المقلوبة لاعلي 6 سم او 10 سم حتى اظنها ليست كافية لمقاومة عزوم الانحناء واللي
> وتقبل تحياتي


الاخ الكريم أنا متفق معك فيما سبق ولكن أنا لم أقل كمره مقلوبه وانما مثل الكمره الهوردى التى يتم عمل 5 الى 6 سم مقلوبه لاعلى على أن تكون ال(drop Panel) بكامل أبعادها حسب شروط الكود فقط بدلا من عملها ساقطه لاسفل وبالتالى تظهر داخل صالة الفيلا وهذا يمكن أن يكون غير مقبول معماريا ------- السؤال هل يمكن عملها مقلوبه لاعلى كذلك اذا وافقتنى على أن يتم عملها مقلوبه ماهى الملاحظات فى الحسابات الانشائيه وشكل التسليح 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## م.إسلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

نعم أخي الكريم أسامه يجوز عمل ذلك كما قال أخونا الفاضل خالد الأزهري , و بدل ما يكون حديد منطقة الدروب بانيل لتحت , نقلبه لفوق و يبقه على شكل حرف n , و الدروب سمكه يكون نصف سمك البلاطه و لا يقل بأي حال من الأحوال عن ربع سمك البلاطه كما هو وارد في الكود المصري لسنة 2007 ص 6-22 البند رقم د - أبعاد سقوط البلاطه , وقد وقعت في هذه المشكله عندما قام المقاول الذي كنت أعمل لديه بعمل الشده الخشبيه لسقف المصنع بدون عمل حساب وجود الدروب عند طرف البلاطه حيث فال أنه سيقوم بعمل كمره بدل الدروب و هي ستفي بالغرض و لكن الإستشاري رفض و قام بمراسلة المصمم و قد قام المصمم بعمل بانيل مقلوبه لأعلى بمقدار 8 سم و لكنه قام بوضع كانات حبايه , لم يتسنى لي معرفة سببها و سأقوم بوضعها لكم للإستفاده , و لي سؤال , هل وجود كمره طرفيه تغني عن و جود الدروب في طرف البلاطه ؟؟ اسف للإطاله و إليكم الملف*


----------



## step6 (24 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> نعم أخي الكريم أسامه يجوز عمل ذلك كما قال أخونا الفاضل خالد الأزهري , و بدل ما يكون حديد منطقة الدروب بانيل لتحت , نقلبه لفوق و يبقه على شكل حرف n , و الدروب سمكه يكون نصف سمك البلاطه و لا يقل بأي حال من الأحوال عن ربع سمك البلاطه كما هو وارد في الكود المصري لسنة 2007 ص 6-22 البند رقم د - أبعاد سقوط البلاطه , وقد وقعت في هذه المشكله عندما قام المقاول الذي كنت أعمل لديه بعمل الشده الخشبيه لسقف المصنع بدون عمل حساب وجود الدروب عند طرف البلاطه حيث فال أنه سيقوم بعمل كمره بدل الدروب و هي ستفي بالغرض و لكن الإستشاري رفض و قام بمراسلة المصمم و قد قام المصمم بعمل بانيل مقلوبه لأعلى بمقدار 8 سم و لكنه قام بوضع كانات حبايه , لم يتسنى لي معرفة سببها و سأقوم بوضعها لكم للإستفاده , و لي سؤال , هل وجود كمره طرفيه تغني عن و جود الدروب في طرف البلاطه ؟؟ اسف للإطاله و إليكم الملف*


م اسلام الكود ذكر افتراض تقسيم بواكي البلاطات المسطحة الى شرائح عمود وشرائح وسط فى صفحة 6-22 اذا كان نفس كود 2002 وهو مخطط يوضح فقط عرض الشرائح فى حالة ان تكون البلاطة بدروب بانيل او بدون دروب بانيل ولكنه لم يذكر ابدا الكود انها تغني عن الدروب بانيل


----------



## م.إسلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

احب أن اعلم الجميع بأن تفصيله الإستشاري الخاصه بالحديد لاقت اعتراضا شديدا من قبلي , حيث أنه قام بتكسيح حديد الcolumn strip عند منطقة الدروب المقلوب بدلا من عمل وضع حديد على شكل حرف n , و كانت الكانات الحبايه مثار دهشة الجميع و بسؤال المقاول عنها قال أنها لمقاومة الشير


----------



## step6 (24 أغسطس 2010)

للتوضيح اكثر 
اختراق العمود للبلاطة يكون من اسفل البلاطة اولا
فكيف يتم علاج الاختراق من اعلي 
اذن فمن وجهة نظري ان الدروب بانيل وتاج العمود افضل من عمل كمرة مقلوبة لاعلي في حال الاختراق 
سوف ندرس في حال الترخيم غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## م.إسلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> م اسلام الكود ذكر افتراض تقسيم بواكي البلاطات المسطحة الى شرائح عمود وشرائح وسط فى صفحة 6-22 اذا كان نفس كود 2002 وهو مخطط يوضح فقط عرض الشرائح فى حالة ان تكون البلاطة بدروب بانيل او بدون دروب بانيل ولكنه لم يذكر ابدا الكود انها تغني عن الدروب بانيل



أخي الكريم لم أقل كود 2002 و لكن كود 2007


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> للتوضيح اكثر
> اختراق العمود للبلاطة يكون من اسفل البلاطة اولا
> فكيف يتم علاج الاختراق من اعلي



هذا كلام صحيح كيف يتم حمايه البلاطه من الاختراق من اعلي


----------



## م.إسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

zezodot قال:


> هذا كلام صحيح كيف يتم حمايه البلاطه من الاختراق من اعلي



يا بيه :10: إنت بتقاوم الpunch بتخانه التخانه دي كانت فوق أو تحت مش هتفرق يا بيه المهم إن الختراق تمت مقاومته بهذا السمك + سمك البلاطه مثل الكمره , كانت مقلوبه , كانت ساقطه , كانت نصفها مقلوم و الأخر ساقط , مش هتفرق المهم السقف يحس بوجود الكمره لنقل الحمل , وصلت يا معلم :1:


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخ اسلام وجزاك الله خيرا معلش بقي تهيأت صيام وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على الرسومات والتفصيله التى أرفقتها والتى توضح بأن استشارى المشروع كان يعالج ال(punch) وهذا ظهر فى تفصيلة الحديد وهو مناظر لتفصيلات أخرى حضرتك من قمت بارشادنا على موقع التفصيلات الانشائيه وكذلك تفصيلات ال( punch) التى تفضل استاذنا المهندس/ محمود الصقار بتوضيحها ولكن هناك تفصيلات أخرى يجب اخذها فى الاعتبار لتكملة التصميم الانشائى





التفصيله السابقه وهى المرفقه بملف المهندس اسلام وهى تناظر هذه التفصيله التى تم تنزيلها بمعرفة المهندس محمود الصقار 

وهذه احدى الطرق التى حضرتك ارشدتنا على موقع التفصيلات الانشائيه ولكن هى لل(waffle) ولكن لجزء ال(drop panel)


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

واليك تفصيلة المهندس/ محمود الصقار والتى تناظر نفس تفصيلة الاستشارى 






ولكن وكما تعرف فان الكود المصرى لا يعالج ال(punch) باستخدام حديد التسليح وانما يعالجه بزيادة سمك البلاطه


----------



## concretesteelwood (25 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يجزيك خير يابشمهندس اسامه على مواضيعك المفيده :
تقريبا تم الاتفاق على امكانيه عمل سقوط مقلوب او بمعنى ادق زياده السمك لاعلى بدلا من اسفل ( وانا متفق معكم ) 
اما بالنسبه لتفصيله التسليح اجتهدت واخرجت هذه التفصيله (ف المرفقات)


----------



## concretesteelwood (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس اسامه 
وهكذا متفقين انه مفيش مشكله من زياده السمك لاعلى .وانا اجهدت ورسمته تفصيله التسليح دى لكن طبعا ماعرفشى ايه اخبارها وفى انتظار اعتمادها


----------



## step6 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا م نوراة وم اسلام نحن هنا فى المنتدي لا نعتمد في حلولنا على رسومات المهندسين ولكن نعتمد على الاكواد والمراجع ولا يوجد كود او مرجع ذكر الحل الذي انت قلتة 
واذا كنت اعتمدت على فايل الاتوكاد الذي ارسله م اسلام فهذا يعنى ان المصمم مخطي جدا جدا لسبب واضح بسيط انه عالج الاختراق فى الاعمدة الركنية واعمدة الحواف بزيادة سمك البلاطة لاعلي وكان الاولي عمل ذلك فى الاعمدة الداخلية لانها اخطر فى الاختراق .
فرجاءا عدم ذكر حلول لا تستند لكود او مرجع علمي معترف به حتى لا يحدث لبس لمهندسين اخرين


----------



## concretesteelwood (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
هو اللى يثير الدهشه فعلا زى ما المهندس اسلام قال ان اصلا الـDroped panels بتتعمل لمقاومه الاختراق وايضا الـShear studs لنفس الغرض . يبقى الجمع مابينهم فى الحاله دى ممكن والله اعلم للسبب التالى :
بما ان زياده تخانه البلاطه كان لاعلى فأنا محكوم بـ Finishing level ماقدرشى ازيد عنه فالمصمم زود التخانه لاعلى للحد المتاح وشاف التخانه الجديده تقاوم ايه من الاختراق والباقى قاومه بالكانات الحبايه او shear studs ....بصراحه مش لاقيلها حل غير كدا .

احب بس اذكر ان مقاومه الاختراق ممكن ايضا بكمرات I-beams متعامده 
وطبعا على حسب الكود المستخدم فى التصميم .


----------



## concretesteelwood (25 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا م نوراة وم اسلام نحن هنا فى المنتدي لا نعتمد في حلولنا على رسومات المهندسين ولكن نعتمد على الاكواد والمراجع ولا يوجد كود او مرجع ذكر الحل الذي انت قلتة
> واذا كنت اعتمدت على فايل الاتوكاد الذي ارسله م اسلام فهذا يعنى ان المصمم مخطي جدا جدا لسبب واضح بسيط انه عالج الاختراق فى الاعمدة الركنية واعمدة الحواف بزيادة سمك البلاطة لاعلي وكان الاولي عمل ذلك فى الاعمدة الداخلية لانها اخطر فى الاختراق .
> فرجاءا عدم ذكر حلول لا تستند لكود او مرجع علمي معترف به حتى لا يحدث لبس لمهندسين اخرين


 اسمحلى يابشمهندس اختلف معاك
اولا ودا اكيد حضرتك لم تتطلع على جميع الاكواد وجميع المراجع 
ثانيا لو مشينا بالمبدأ دا يبقى مش هانصمم ابراج عاليه جدا ولا كبارى خاصه زى المعلقه ولا مفاعلات نوويه ....... ولا ...ولا..
ثالثا والاهم لو اعتبرنا module منتظم من الاعمده والبلاطات تقريبا متساويه فى بحورها ودا اللى حاصل فعلا فى ملف البشمهندس اسلام يبقى الاختراق punching اكبر على الاعمده الركنيه ثم الحرفيه ثم الداخليه ..... هاقولك تطبيق عملى بسيط وهو انك تلاقى بالطه مسطحه لكن فى كمره على محيط المبنى marginal beamودا لاهمال اجهادات الاختراق على الاعمده الخارجيه اللى عليها اقصى اجهادات اختراق


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (25 أغسطس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اجيب عن الشق الاول وهو انه لا مانع من ان نقوم بعمل الdrop panel مقلوبة او للاعلى لان الهدف منها متحقق سواء كانت في الاعلى اوالاسفل...الهدف من ال drop panel زيادة السماكة والجساءة لتحسين مقاومة السقف للثقب ولتقيل البحر الفعال مما يقلل من الترخيم deflection
> بالنسبة للجزء الثاني وهو التفاصيل اللازمة لعمل ذلك فانتظر الافادة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واعم الله على الامه الاسلاميه باليمن والبركات واللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار بمناسبه هذه الايام الكريمه والعظيمه
فعلا كلام استاذنا م خالد الازهرى هو تفسير وتحليل عملى ونظرى سليم فى هذه الحاله التى اثارها استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه
ولكن لى استفسار مهم
بالنسبه للعزوم السالب الموجود عند الدروب بانل فى هذه الحاله اواجهه مشكله فى وضعية الحديد العلوى لانه لابد وان يمتد على يمين ويسار والبحور المجاوره بمسافه فى حدود30%من طول البحر الاكبر المجاور
وعندما تكون الدروب بانل لاعلى وليست لاسفل فعلى ماعتقد بان الحديد العلوى لااستطيع ان امده فى البحور المتجاوره
فارجوا من الساده المعنين الافاضل بالتعقيب حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع
وعليكم سلام من الله وبركاته ورحماته امين يارب العالمين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

زملائى الأفاضل تحية لكم جميعا
وأشكر المهندس المجتهد أسامة نوارة لطرحه ذلك التساؤل الرائع حقا

لى ملاحظة أولا قبل أن أشترك معكم فى النقاش بخصوص الكود 
من المفيد لطالب العلم أن يفكر وأن يبحث وجميع الملاحظات الموجودة بالكود ما هى إلا خبرات وعلم وأبحاث كثيرة وليس من الضرر فى شئ أن نفكر نحن كمهندسين فى الأصول والمبادئ لتلك القواعد والعلوم 
فالبحث والتفكير والمراجعة يقودنا لفهم أفضل للعلم بصفة عامة فعلينا أن نمييز بين شيئين البحث والتطبيق 
فالكود يضع أشتراطات وحدود ومواصفات لكنها لا تلغى لدينا كمهندسيين البحث والتطوير فى العلم بصفة عامة
نقطة ثانية علم الخرسانة مبنى على أساس علم تطبيقى وهو هندسة الأنشاءات وتجارب بالمعامل وهناك الكثير من الحالات الخاصة التى يجب علينا أن نرجع بها لعلم هندسة الانشاءات حتى يتسنى لنا فهم المسائل الخاصة بصورة أفضل فلن نجد مثلا جميع الحالات العملية التى تواجهنا كمهندسين مفصلة تفصيلا بالكود 

نعود لنقطة البحث والسؤال هل يمكن عمل drop panel لأعلى ؟
أولا أسجل حالة نلجأ فيها لذلك وهى اللبشة فنحن نقوم بعمل السمك أسفل اللبشة وبتحليل اللبشة كأنها بلاطة لا كمرية نجد أن السمك الزائد لأعلى

نأتى لجزئية أخرى وهى كيف تبدء الشروخ بالبلاطة نتيجة القص الثاقب ؟
الشروخ تتولد أولا بأعلا البلاطة وليس من أسفل الشرخ يتولد بأعلا البلاطة بزاوية فى حدود 45 إلى 60 درجة 
وتتولد الشروخ نتيجة ( العزوم + القص الثاقب) 

نأتى الان للسؤال هل يمكن عمل زيادة السمك لأعلى وهل يفضل ذلك ؟
الأجابة نعم يمكن عمل ذلك 
ولكن من الأفضل زيادة السمك أسفل البلاطة وليس لأعلى البلاطة وذلك للأعتبارات الاتية
إن التغير الفجائى للمقطع سيكون لأعلى وذلك الجزء سيكون معرض لشد بمعنى أن المقطع المتشقق فى تلك الحالة بالخرسانة سيكون لأعلى لذلك سيكون من الأفضل لو حافظنا على أستمرارية المقطع الخرسانى بالجزء العلوى ونقوم بزيادة السمك بالجزء السفلى من البلاطة لأنه فى تلك الحالة ستكون الأجزاء السفلية معرضة لضغط مما يحسن طريقة عملها عن لو كانت معرضة لشد
نقطة أخرى جديرة بالماحظة وهى الحديد العلوى المقاوم للشد. إن أستمرارية المقطع بالسطح العلوى للبلاطة تعنى استمرارية الحديد العلوى المقاوم للشد وبالتالى لاشك أن زيادة السمك من أسفل سيجعل البلاطة لها طريقة عمل أفضل من لو كان التغير بالمقطع وزيادة السمك بالجهة العلوية

الخلاصة : من الأفضل أن يتم زيادة السمك من الجهة السفلية للبلاطة لأنه سيكون معرض لعزوم ضغط وليست شد ولكل الأعتبارات السابقة وإن كان ذلك لا يمنع أستخدام الزيادة بالسمك للسطح العلوى ومثال على ذلك اللبشة

خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## sherifsalim97 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس المحترم step 6 بالنسبة drop panel وجودها فوق او تحت لن يقلل من تأثير العزوم المنتقلة الى العمود وعموما هى تقاوم punching وينتج punching من الاحمال الراسية و torsion نتيجة فرق العزوم على البلاطة والتى تريد عمل couple على البلاطة مما يسبب punching اضافى على العمود وفى حالة حدوث punching سوف يقلل من تاثيره تخانة البلاطة عند العمود وسواء كانت فوق او تحت فهى سوف تؤدى الغرض والله اعلى واعلم
شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Mechiel edwar
السلام عليكم فينك بعد طول انتظار​أولا اشكرك على مشاركتك البناءه والمفيده لنا جميعا


> إن التغير الفجائى للمقطع سيكون لأعلى وذلك الجزء سيكون معرض لشد بمعنى أن المقطع المتشقق فى تلك الحالة بالخرسانة سيكون لأعلى لذلك سيكون من الأفضل لو حافظنا على أستمرارية المقطع الخرسانى بالجزء العلوى ونقوم بزيادة السمك بالجزء السفلى من البلاطة لأنه فى تلك الحالة ستكون الأجزاء السفلية معرضة لضغط مما يحسن طريقة عملها عن لو كانت معرضة لشد


الم يكن الافضل أن نعطى أبعاد ال(invert panel) بحيث نبعد عن احهادات الشد وحدوث هذه التشققات بمعنى نعطى الابعاد المناسبه التى يتحقق عندها عدم وجود قوى شد علويه وهى التى ذكرها الكود أو التى تظهر فى التحليل الانشائى فى البرنامج الانشائى الذى يتم العمل عليه مثل السيف أو الساب 


> نقطة أخرى جديرة بالماحظة وهى الحديد العلوى المقاوم للشد. إن أستمرارية المقطع بالسطح العلوى للبلاطة تعنى استمرارية الحديد العلوى المقاوم للشد وبالتالى لاشك أن زيادة السمك من أسفل سيجعل البلاطة لها طريقة عمل أفضل من لو كان التغير بالمقطع وزيادة السمك بالجهة العلوية


المطلوب تفصيله لهذا الحديد وطريقة الحساب 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## م.إسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واليك تفصيلة المهندس/ محمود الصقار والتى تناظر نفس تفصيلة الاستشارى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك بعمق يا بشمهندس أسامه و الله مناقشات حضرتك هي التي تجعلنا نبحث لللإستفاده و أيضا للإفاده , 

بس فيه نقطه صغيره أود الإستفسار عنها و هي الكانات الحبايه , أعتقد أنه غير مسموح في الكود المصري مقاومة الإختراق بالحديد الرأسي , ده إن كان المصمم قصدو كده , و أيضا تخانة السقوط لأعلى كانت 8 سم و هي أكثر ب 2 سم من أقل تخانه مسموح بها , هل للكمره دور في مقاومة الإختراق ؟؟ لو كان كده يبقه عندنا كمره طرفيه و حديد رأسي و أيضا تخانه و دي حاجه تحسب للمصمم , ولكن الراجل المهندس الإستشاري - و ده مهندس محترم جدا - قام بتكسيح حديد ال column strip عند المساحة الخاصه بالسقوط لأعلى كما في التفصيله المرفقه و لم يقم بترك الحديد في شريحة العمود يتحرك كما هو ووضع شبكة حديد علويه على شكل حرف n كما يحدث في السقوط لأسفل , هل هذا مؤثر أم أن كلا الأمرين صحيح ؟؟ و الله يا جماعة المشروع ده مليان مشاكل , هل ممكن عرض هذه المشاكل على شكل مواضيع منفرده ليستفيد الجميع ؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> و أيضا تخانة السقوط لأعلى كانت 8 سم و هي أكثر ب 2 سم من أقل تخانه مسموح بها ,








اذا نظرنا للكود نجد أن 8سم مقلوبه لاعلى تمتل سمك بلاطه = 8* 4 = 32 سم أى لو بلاطه لاكمريه بسمك 32 سم يمكن عمل (panel) سواء ساقط أو مقلوب بمقدار 8سم ولكن أنا أجد أن 8سم مقلوبه كبيره نسبيا حيث أن طبقة التشطيب أعلى البلاطه المسلحه هى 10 سم وحيث أن الجزء المقلوب يكون داخل ال 10 سم لذلك ومن المناسب الا تزيد مقدار الجزء المقلوب من ال(panel) عن 6 سم مثل الكمرات الهوردى عندما نقوم بعمل جزء منها مقلوب لاعلى لاحتياجات التصميم 


> بس فيه نقطه صغيره أود الإستفسار عنها و هي الكانات الحبايه , أعتقد أنه غير مسموح في الكود المصري مقاومة الإختراق بالحديد الرأسي , ده إن كان المصمم قصدو كده ,





> ولكن الراجل المهندس الإستشاري - و ده مهندس محترم جدا - قام بتكسيح حديد ال column strip عند المساحة الخاصه بالسقوط لأعلى كما في التفصيله المرفقه


كما تعرف أنه فى الكود الامريكى أو البريطانى يمكن مقاومة ال(punch) بطريقتين الاولى وهى الشناكل (Stud) وهى التى أرفقتها فى هذه المشاركه والتى تم تنزيلها بمعرفة المهندس/ محمود الصقار والثانبه بواسطة الكانات (links) والتى قام الاستشارى من قبلكم بعملها أو يتم عمل كمر مدفون داخل منطقه ال(panel) أو يمكن الاستعاضه عن الكانات ( links) باستخدام الحديد المكسح كما قام الاستشارى بذلك وكما هو مرفق فى تفصيلة ال(waffle slab) والموجوده فى هذه المشاركه والتى حضرتكم من دلنا على موقع التفاصيل الانشائيه فيها 
المهم هو أننا لايوجد وغير متوفر هذه الشناكل (Studs) وغير متوفره فى الاسواق ما الحل ؟؟ الحل هو استحدام الكانات (links) من نفس حديد التسليح مثل استبدال الحديد المكسح فى الكمرات الساقطه بالكانات أو استخدام الحديد المكسح فى مقاومة قوى الاختراق كل ذلك لمعالجة بند واحد وهو ال(punch) 
ولكن ماذا عن تصميم القطاع وعن كيفية حساب حديد التسليح وعن كيفية توزيعه والذى ذكرتم أنه على شكل حرف n؟؟
هذا مانحب أن نعرفه منكم فى تجربتكم الشيقه مع هذه المشكله 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك صوما مقبولا ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ Mechiel edwar
> 
> السلام عليكم فينك بعد طول انتظار​أولا اشكرك على مشاركتك البناءه والمفيده لنا جميعا
> 
> ...


 







مهندس أسامة كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وشكرا على سؤالك
وبجد بشكرك على مجهوداتك بالمنتدى 

الصور المرفقة يمكن توضح المشاركة السابقة وكما ترى أن الشد بالمقطع الخرسانى من بالسطح العلوى للبلاطة لذلك من الأفضل ان نحافظ على السطح العلوى ويتم أضافة السمك الزائد بالجهة السفلية
بخصوص التسليح كما ترى فى الحالة الأولى التسليح العلوى مستمر بدون وجود تغير مفاجئ بالمقطع
بينما فى الحالة الثانية لكى تنتقل قوى الشد لابد ان يقابلها أنقطاع بالتسليح نتيجة للتغير الفجائى للمقطع
لذلك من الأفضل عمل الحالة الأولى وإن كان لا يوجد ما يمنع من أستخدام السمك الزائد لأعلى ولكن كفائة المقطع ستكون أقل مما لو كان السمك الزائد ناحية أسفل البلاطة

لك منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ...


 مهندس أسامة لاحظ ان الكود يقول فوق الأعمدة وليس فوق البلاطة بمعنى السقوط من جهة السطح السفلى للبلاطة 
او ممكن أنا فاهم غلط أرجو التوضيح فربما لم أفهم المقصود بالضبط ولك منى خالص التحية والتقدير لذلك المجهود الرائع حقا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Mechiel edwar
السلام عليكم ​


> مهندس أسامة لاحظ ان الكود يقول فوق الأعمدة وليس فوق البلاطة بمعنى السقوط من جهة السطح السفلى للبلاطة


بالطبع حصل خطأ فما كنت ابحثه فى الكود مقدار السقوط فى ال(drop panel) ومقدار هذا الهبوط اذا اردنا أن نعمله لاعلى بما يتمشى مع 10 سم الخاصه بالتشطيب وبالطبع ذكر الكود أن هذا الهبوط لاسفل وليس لاعلى كما ذكرت أنا وهذا الهبوط بالطبع عند الاعمده وليس مثل الكمره الهوردى وأبعاده لاتزيد عن ربع البحر الاصغر



هنا لماذا أنت افترضت أن العزوم مازالت سالبه أى ذيل السهم من اعلى الى أسفل اليس كما ذكر الكود لو امتد مقدار أبعاد ال(drop panel) الى أقصى قيمه وهى ربع البحر الست معى أنه يمكن العكس للعزوم أى تكون من أسفل الى أعلى أو على الاقل نصل الى (point of zero moment) وعندها يتلاشى تأثير الشد والتشقق على السطح الغلوى ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده ​


----------



## م.إسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك على ردك مهندس أسامه , لكن اطمن التشطيب 15 سم و ليس 10 و عشان كده كان ال inverted [anel 8 سم , 
أما بخصوص التسليح على شكل حرف n لو حضرتك شفت الدروب في البلاطه العاديه هتلاقي إن الدوب ليه تسليح , و التسليح ده مساوي في العدد و القطر لتسليح شريحة العمود , فلما اعمل inverted panel لازم التسليح بدل ما كان على شكل حرف u في الدروب العادي يكون على شكل حرف n في الدروب المقلوب مع العلم أن تسليح الأسقف الخاصه في المصانع بيكون كتسليح الكود تماما أو كما درسنا في الجامعة لكل منطقة لها تسليح و لا يوجد إضافي و ليس كتسليح العمارات التي تضع شبكه سفليه و علويه ثم إضافي فوق الأعمده


----------



## ماجدان (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه الأجلاء والزملاء الكرام 

أسمحو لى أن احى مهندس اسامه على مواضيعه التى تثير النقاش والأفكار الهندسيه لنصل بالنهايه إلى فكر هندسى صحيح يمكن تطبيقه عمليا لحالات خاصه فى عالم الهندسه المدنيه 

لقد أنطلقت معكم عبر مشاركاتكم البنآه 
فعلا أنه لأمر محير أحترت معكم صراحه وبدأت الأمور تتشابك لدى 
وعنها قررت أن أدلى بأقوالى حتى يستريح حسى الهندسى لأصل معكم أخوتى وزملائى لمعلومه هندسيه صحيحه يمكن أعتمادها لدينا بكل ثقه 

للمره الثانيه أحيك أخى الكريم مهندس أسامه 

كما أنى قبل ان أطلق لكلماتى العنان 
أحيى واوافق مهندس مايكل على مشاركته الأكثر من ممتازه وأنا أوافقه تقريبا على أسلوب الفكر الهندسى وإن كان لى بعض التحفظات 

من خلال الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه رقم 203 لسنة 2001





نعمل زووم علىعمود وبلاطه دون سقوط أو تاج

من خلال الشكلين 
نجد أن خطوط الأنهيار الوهميه التى تحدد العرض والطول الفعال للقطاع الحرج فى القص الثاقب تضع لنا القطاع الحرج كما هو معروف للجميع على بعد ( d/2 ) من وش العمود لحالة عمود دون سقوط أو تاج 
وتضع القطاع الحرج على بعد ( d/2 ) من وش التاج لحالة عمود بتاج دون سقوط 
أليس كذلك ......؟؟؟

نعمل زووم علىعمود وبلاطه دون سقوط أو تاج





وهذا معناه أن مساحة القطاع المعرض للقص من البلاطه هو المحدد بالمربع الاحمر وليس وفقا للخطين الزرقاوين عند وش العمود 

ليصبح الوضع بعد القص تقريبا هكذا 






ننطلق إلى 





حيث يتضح نفس النظريه 
بحيث نجد القطاع الحرج للقص على بعد ( d/2 ) من وش السقوط وهو الحرج والمصصم عليه 
لأنه بالطبع أكبر قطاع 

هذا هو المتعارف عليه تماما لدى وأعتقد بل أثق أن الكل يوافقنى على هذا 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

والآن مع إنقلاب السقوط كما هو واضح 





نجد ان القطاع الذى يسبب الأنهيار عند القص يكون على بعد ( d/2 ) من وش العمود كما هو واضح فى العلامه الحمراء 
وليس على بعد السقوط كما هو واضح فى العلامه الزرقاء 

هذا على حساب معلوماتى 
وانتظر منكم التوافق بين المشاركات حتى نصل إلى الفكر الهندسى السليم 

أما بخصوص الزياده فى الهلو بلوك ليست بسبب مقاومة الاختراق 

واخيرا اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس اسامه نواره على حسن تواجده معنا بالصرح الكبير 
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس/ ماجدان اليوم وأمس سالدان 



> أسمحو لى أن احى مهندس اسامه على مواضيعه التى تثير النقاش


برجاء البعد عن اسلوب الخطابه وفرض الاراء هذا ليس مجالها ونحن هنا لسنا فى مدرسه اذا كنت لاتعرف التصميم أو لم تزاوله فرجاء البعد عن هذه المواضيع والبعد عن فرض نفسك هكذا 
لوانا أخطأت فى شئ وكلنا خطائون فأنا أول من يقول أننى أخطأت وهذا ليس عيب ولا ينقص منى ذلك فى شئ ولاأنتظر من سعادتكم أن تحجر على كلامى بالخاطئ 
قبل ذلك فى مناقشة البلاطه الهوردى حجرت على الافكار وحكمت عليها بالاوضاع الشاذه وأنت الذى اتيت بالكود وانت الذى اوضحت أن هذا الوضع ليس بشاذ 
هذه ليست هندسه ولاتصلح لمناقشة مهندسين وانتظرنا منكم حساب بلاطه بسيطه بطول 50 سم بين عصبين للاسف لم ترد لماذا؟
والان تحجر على الكلام مره ثانيه 
اليك الحل الذى تستفسر عنه


----------



## step6 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي م اسامة انت من اثرت موضوع الاستفادة بين المهندسين وعندما اختلفت الاراء عنك تغير اسلوبك ثم انك اخطأت في م ماجدان فلماذا يقتصر التصميم عليك او من غيرك ومن شهد بهذا يصلح للتصميم وهذا لا يصلح فعملية التصميم عملية حس هندس *وليست حفظ معادلات *
يا باش مهندس الموضوع واضح جدا ومختلف فى البلاطات المسطحة عن البلاطات هوردي 
في البلاطات الهوردي يتم قلب الكمرات مخفية وذلك للاستفادة اكبر قدر ممكن من زيادة عمق الكمرة وتقليل الاجهادات علية ومقاومة العزوم وتقاوم قوي القص في الكمرات المخفية عن طريق الكانات
ولكن في البلاطات المسطحة لا نلجا كثيرا لاستخدام الكانات ولكن يتم عن طريق التقسيم الي شرائح عمود ووسط فتزداد هنا قوي القص ونضطر الي عمل دروب بانيل لزيادة مساحة مقاومة البناشنج شير كما وضح لك اخ سالدان ولكن احب ان اوضح لك ان الذي ذكرته صحيح في حالة ان تكون قوي القص صغيرة ولكن اذا زادات قوي القص هنا لابد من وجود دروب بانيل او تاج عمود وقلب الدورب بانيل لا غني ابدا عن الدروب بانيل 
اذن تاتي انت اليوم وتريد ان تغير فى طريقة معتمدة ومنفذة ومعروفة في جميع الاكواد الهندسية وتم وضعها بواسطة اساتذة متخصصون 
ونريدنا ان نوافقك الرائ حتي لا تخطي سيادتك
واخيرا كلنا زملاء والاختلاف فى الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ step6
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> *السلام عليكم *
> *اخي م اسامة انت من اثرت موضوع الاستفادة بين المهندسين وعندما اختلفت الاراء عنك تغير اسلوبك ثم انك اخطأت في م ماجدان فلماذا يقتصر التصميم عليك او من غيرك ومن شهد بهذا يصلح للتصميم وهذا لا يصلح فعملية التصميم عملية حس هندس وليست حفظ معادلات *
> *يا باش مهندس الموضوع واضح جدا ومختلف فى البلاطات المسطحة عن البلاطات هوردي *
> *في البلاطات الهوردي يتم قلب الكمرات مخفية وذلك للاستفادة اكبر قدر ممكن من زيادة عمق الكمرة وتقليل الاجهادات علية ومقاومة العزوم وتقاوم الكانات قوي القص في الكمرات المخفية *
> ...


برجاء مراجعة المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214658.html
وانظر الى اسلوب المشاركه فيه اذا كان يصلح للنقاش بين مهندسين ام لا
بالنسبه للموضوع الذى أنا تساءلت فيه والذى نحن بصدده ياأخى أنا لا اتحيز لرأى اطلاقا أنا أناقش مع الاخوه الافاضل لكى نصل الى الحل الهندسى السليم وأنا لاأحدد من هو يعمل بالتصميم أو من لايعمل ولكن نحن هنا أخوه أفاضل قبل أى شئ فأنا لاأستطيع أن احجر على رأيك وحتى لو وصلنا الى أن القوانين الهندسيه تسمح بعمل ذلك وأنت غير مقتنع بغير ذالك هذا خلاف فى الرأى والخلاف فى الرأى لاغبار عليه ولكن لااحجر على فكرك واحدد رأيك وفكرك واحكم عليك وعلى افكارك بالخاطئه والشاذه هنا لسنا فى مناقشه هندسيه ولكن فرض اراء واذا كان هناك خطأ من قبلى ووجدته خطأ وانت أوضحت هذا الخطأ بطريقه مهندسين فلا غبار فى ذلك فكلنا حطائون الى من عصم الله وهذا لن ينقص منى شئ وأنا هنا افتح هذا النقاش لكى أكون أول المستفيدين من ذلك حتى لو كان من أصغر مهندس أوطالب لاننا مازلنا طلاب علم ومن يعتقد غير ذلك فهذا هو الغرور بعينه 
والله المستعان والله من وراء القصد 
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
> 
> السلام عليكم ​
> بالطبع حصل خطأ فما كنت ابحثه فى الكود مقدار السقوط فى ال(drop panel) ومقدار هذا الهبوط اذا اردنا أن نعمله لاعلى بما يتمشى مع 10 سم الخاصه بالتشطيب وبالطبع ذكر الكود أن هذا الهبوط لاسفل وليس لاعلى كما ذكرت أنا وهذا الهبوط بالطبع عند الاعمده وليس مثل الكمره الهوردى وأبعاده لاتزيد عن ربع البحر الاصغر
> ...


أتفق معك أنت تريد ان تمتد الشريحة حتى تغطى العزوم السالبة
ولكن الحالة الأولى حالة عامة وليست مشروطة بشروط معينة 
ومشكلة التسليح العلوى أيضا يجب دراستها بعناية 
ولكن من حيث الفكرة مقبولة ويمكن تطبيقها


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> أشكرك بعمق يا بشمهندس أسامه و الله مناقشات حضرتك هي التي تجعلنا نبحث لللإستفاده و أيضا للإفاده ,
> 
> بس فيه نقطه صغيره أود الإستفسار عنها و هي الكانات الحبايه , أعتقد أنه غير مسموح في الكود المصري مقاومة الإختراق بالحديد الرأسي , ده إن كان المصمم قصدو كده , و أيضا تخانة السقوط لأعلى كانت 8 سم و هي أكثر ب 2 سم من أقل تخانه مسموح بها , هل للكمره دور في مقاومة الإختراق ؟؟ لو كان كده يبقه عندنا كمره طرفيه و حديد رأسي و أيضا تخانه و دي حاجه تحسب للمصمم , ولكن الراجل المهندس الإستشاري - و ده مهندس محترم جدا - قام بتكسيح حديد ال column strip عند المساحة الخاصه بالسقوط لأعلى كما في التفصيله المرفقه و لم يقم بترك الحديد في شريحة العمود يتحرك كما هو ووضع شبكة حديد علويه على شكل حرف n كما يحدث في السقوط لأسفل , هل هذا مؤثر أم أن كلا الأمرين صحيح ؟؟ و الله يا جماعة المشروع ده مليان مشاكل , هل ممكن عرض هذه المشاكل على شكل مواضيع منفرده ليستفيد الجميع ؟؟


 
بعد إذن المهندس أسامة أرد على سؤالك
الكمر لا شك له دور فى توزيع أجهادات القص لانه ببساطة يقوم بأخذ جزء من الأحمال الراسية الموجودة على البلاطة ويقوم بنقلها للعمود عن طريق عزوم وقوى قص وبالتالى الكمرات تساهم فى تخفيف قيمة القص الثاقب على البلاطة بصفة عامة
بخصوص بقية السؤال بصراحة لم أفهم المقصود بالضبط


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> احب أن اعلم الجميع بأن تفصيله الإستشاري الخاصه بالحديد لاقت اعتراضا شديدا من قبلي , حيث أنه قام بتكسيح حديد الcolumn strip عند منطقة الدروب المقلوب بدلا من عمل وضع حديد على شكل حرف n , و كانت الكانات الحبايه مثار دهشة الجميع و بسؤال المقاول عنها قال أنها لمقاومة الشير


ممكن ترفق رسمة توضح التسليح العلوى لل drop panel
بخصوص التفصيلة دى موجودة بالكود البريطانى ودى بنستخدمها لما بنقوم بالتحقق من القص على بعدمسافة تساوى مرة ونصف سمك البلاطة وتقاس من وجه العمود فإذا وجدنا أن القص تجاوز قيمة أجهاد القص نلجأ لأستخدام تلك الطريقة وهى عبارة عن كانات رأسية تمنع حدوث الشروخ الناتجة من القص والمائلة بزاوية 45 درجة وفكرة عملها تشبه فكرة عمل الكانات بالكمرات
بخصوص الرسمة المرفقة
يوجد كمر طرفى عند الباكية مسار التساؤل ستقلل من أجهادات القص الثاقب وسمك البلاطة 26 سم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الافاضل نرجو الالتزام بحسن الحوار وعدم الانفعال فالامر لا يتعدي اختلاف وجهات نظر تحتمل الخطا والصواب ولابد وان تكون في حدود الاحترام المتبادل من الجميع بغض النظر عن صحة او خطأ وجهة نظر اي طرف من الاطراف - 



mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس أسامة كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وشكرا على سؤالك
> وبجد بشكرك على مجهوداتك بالمنتدى
> 
> الصور المرفقة يمكن توضح المشاركة السابقة وكما ترى أن الشد بالمقطع الخرسانى من بالسطح العلوى للبلاطة لذلك من الأفضل ان نحافظ على السطح العلوى ويتم أضافة السمك الزائد بالجهة السفلية
> ...


 

اعتقد ان ماتفضل به الاخ م اسامة نوارة صحيح تماماً ولا غبار عليه - ان يتم عمل الزيادة من اعلي البلاطه - لان ببساطة شديدة هذا الوضع يحدث في الرافت عندما نقوم بعمل الدروب اسفل العمود في الرافت 

ولو تم دوران اول صورة في مشاركة الزميل الفاضل م ميشيل 180 درجة بحيث يكون العمود اعلي البلاطه فستصبح الصورة تمثل وضع الرافت في مثل هذه الحاله والعبرة ان تكون القطاعات الحرجه مصممه لمقاومة الاجهادات الواقعه عليها في جميع حالات التحميل ............. ولا الكلام غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والوضع الذي ذكره الاخ اسامة هو نفسه وضع الرافت فلو وضعنا العمود اعلي الرافت وكانت الزيادة اسفل الرافت = الزيادة اعلي البلاطه والعمود اسفل البلاطه ................ فاين المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الفارق ان الرافت الدروب بها غير مقيد بمسافه معينه لانها لا تمس المعماري في شئ - انما في الفلات سلاب يكون سمك التشطيب هو الحاكم وبالتالي فالزيادة مقيدة بمسافه معينه لتحقيق المتطلبات المعماريه 

وبالنسبة لما ذكره م ميشيل فتغير القطاع اعلي البلاطه لا يمثل اي مشكله بسبب العزوم السالبه حيث ان القطاع عند وجه العمود وتسليحه يجب ان يكون مكافئ لمقاومة العزوم السالبه في هذا القطاع - وعند تناقص القطاع اعلي البلاطه بعد نهاية الزيادة في السمك تتناقص ايضا قيمة العزوم السالبه حتي لو لم تصل للصفر او تتغير اتجاهات العزوم وبالتالي لو اخذنا التسليح والقطاع عند بداية التغير - بعد التناقص - يجب ان يكون التسليح والقطاع مكافئ للعزوم السالبه في هذا القطاع ويستطيع مقاومته 

وبالنسبه للاختراق قالسمك الكبير في منطقة الزياده سيقاوم الاختراق الحادث طبقا للكود المصري 

واعتقد انه لا يجب استخدام حديد لمقاومة القص اذا كان الكود المصري هو المتبع في التصميم لان الكود المصري لا يعتمد هذا في حسبانه 



والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد


----------



## step6 (26 أغسطس 2010)

من كتاب دكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد


----------



## step6 (26 أغسطس 2010)

الصور من الموقع 
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> الصور من الموقع
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/


 
اخي الفاضل step6

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ورد في الصفحه التي ذكرتها الاتي :-

_البلاطات المسطحه ذات السقوط_ . هذا النوع من البلاطات تتطلبه بعض الحالات بفرض _زيادة سمك البلاطه فوق رؤؤس الاعمده وذلك لمقاومة كلا من الاجهادات الثاقبه وعزوم الانحناء السالبه_ عند هذه الاعمده وبالتالي لتقليل كمية الحديد المطلوبة عند هذه المواضع ............. الخ 

ووجود السقوط اسفل البلاطه ............ او تنفيذ الزيادة في السمك اعلي البلاطه يتساوي في الحالتين ويعني ان السمك الزائد موجود فوق رؤوس الاعمده في الحالتين - وبالتالي فالحلين صحيحين

ولا راي حضرتك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.إسلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> الصور من الموقع
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img303x.jpg/



أخي الكريم خليك مرن , قلت بأن البلاطه المقلوبه لأعلى تم تنفيذها في مصنع يحمل سقفه الات نسيج من اعلى طراز و هذه اللوحات تم اعتمادها من المجمعة العشريه و هي أكبر مؤسسه للتصديق على اللوحات في مصر من قبل الحكومه , معنى كلامك أنه لا يوجد مهندسين في مصر يستطيعوا التصميم و كلنا غلط في غلط و حضرتك الوحيد إلي صح , فكرتني بمهندس مقاول , كنت بقوله هنوقف الصب في منصب االبحر لأن دي منطقه فيها أقل إجهادات شير , الدنيا قامت و مقعدتش لحد النهارده:10:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الافاضل نرجو الالتزام بحسن الحوار وعدم الانفعال فالامر لا يتعدي اختلاف وجهات نظر تحتمل الخطا والصواب ولابد وان تكون في حدود الاحترام المتبادل من الجميع بغض النظر عن صحة او خطأ وجهة نظر اي طرف من الاطراف -
> 
> ...


أشكرك مهندس محيى على مشاركتك القيمة وأتفق معك فيما ذكرت
وأعتقد اننا قد توصلنا لنتيجة انه لا مانع من عمل السمك الزائد بأعلا البلاطة
وتحياتى وشكرى لكل المشاركين


----------



## step6 (26 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اخي الفاضل step6
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


يا م محيي 
انظر الى عنوان الموضوع المقال هل يمكن عمل (Drop Panel) فى البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) مقلوب لاعلى وفى كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد ذكر كما قلت من قبل انه فى حال ان تكون القوي القاصة صغيرة وسمك البلاطة اعلي من 20 سم يتم عمل حديد قص وكانات لمجابهة قوي القص 
*وفي حال زيادة قوي القص اي ان تكون قوي القص كبيرة جدا لا يجدي ذلك الحل ولا يمكن الاستغناء عن عمل دروب بانيل او عمل تاج عمود او الاثنين معا 
وذلك لزيادة المساحة المقاومة لقوي القص كما ذكر سالدان *


----------



## step6 (26 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم خليك مرن , قلت بأن البلاطه المقلوبه لأعلى تم تنفيذها في مصنع يحمل سقفه الات نسيج من اعلى طراز و هذه اللوحات تم اعتمادها من المجمعة العشريه و هي أكبر مؤسسه للتصديق على اللوحات في مصر من قبل الحكومه , معنى كلامك أنه لا يوجد مهندسين في مصر يستطيعوا التصميم و كلنا غلط في غلط و حضرتك الوحيد إلي صح , فكرتني بمهندس مقاول , كنت بقوله هنوقف الصب في منصب االبحر لأن دي منطقه فيها أقل إجهادات شير , الدنيا قامت و مقعدتش لحد النهارده:10:



الحمد لله انا مرن ولم اقل اننا نفذت بلاطة مسطحة فى مصنع ولم انفذ اصلا مصنع نسيج وراجع مقالاتي انت بس ركز فى الكلام كويس وايضا فى المحاضرات كمان لكن عندنا فى الشركة برج 15 دور مصمم في امريكا ادوار البرج بالكامل دروب بانيل لاسفل في الاعمدة الداخلية فقط ولا يوجد كمرة طرفية ولا يوجد دروب بانيل عند الاعمدة الخارجية ومشاريع الصالات الكبيرة فى احدي الجامعات البحر يصل الي حوال 10 متر ايضا دروب بنايل من اسفل وقام بتصميمها استاذ دكتور فى الجامعة ؟ الطريقة التي ذكرتها تصلح ممكن فى تصميم فيلا او بيت صغير حيث قوي القص صغيرة ولكن لا نعمم ذلك على كل المشاريع واذا كنت من الناس الذي يفرضوا رايهم حتى لو خطا بدون مرجع علمي او كود فسلملي ع الهندسة في مصر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> يا م محيي
> انظر الى عنوان الموضوع المقال هل يمكن عمل (drop panel) فى البلاطه ال(flat slab) مقلوب لاعلى وفى كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد ذكر كما قلت من قبل انه فى حال ان تكون القوي القاصة صغيرة وسمك البلاطة اعلي من 20 سم يتم عمل حديد قص وكانات لمجابهة قوي القص
> *وفي حال زيادة قوي القص اي ان تكون قوي القص كبيرة جدا لا يجدي ذلك الحل ولا يمكن الاستغناء عن عمل دروب بانيل او عمل تاج عمود او الاثنين معا *
> *وذلك لزيادة المساحة المقاومة لقوي القص كما ذكر سالدان *


 
وفين وجه الاختلاف بين الاتنين ؟ 
لو قوي القص كبيرة وانت هاتحتاج سمك كبير والمعماري سيقيدك بمنسوب التشطيب يبقي خلاص بلاش تعمل الحل ده وشوف حل تاني غيره 

وبعدين كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد يتكلم بصورة اكاديميه وهو غير ملزم في جميع الحالات لان الملزم هو الكود - لان الكود صادر بقانون - ومعني كده ان اتباعه لازم وتتم التعاملات مع البلديات بناءا عليه يعني صدور الترخيص مبني علي الكود وليس الكتب الاخري 
وبالتالي تترتب حقوق علي تطبيق الكود وبكده يبقي الكود هو الملزم


----------



## step6 (26 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وفين وجه الاختلاف بين الاتنين ؟
> لو قوي القص كبيرة وانت هاتحتاج سمك كبير والمعماري سيقيدك بمنسوب التشطيب يبقي خلاص بلاش تعمل الحل ده وشوف حل تاني غيره
> 
> وبعدين كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد يتكلم بصورة اكاديميه وهو غير ملزم في جميع الحالات لان الملزم هو الكود - لان الكود صادر بقانون - ومعني كده ان اتباعه لازم وتتم التعاملات مع البلديات بناءا عليه يعني صدور الترخيص مبني علي الكود وليس الكتب الاخري
> وبالتالي تترتب حقوق علي تطبيق الكود وبكده يبقي الكود هو الملزم



السلام عليكم يا م محيي 
لو تطرقت الى الموضوع من اوله والمشاركات من اولها ذكر المهندس اسامة نوراة انه يمكن قلب الدروب بانيل لاعلي البلاطة وتغنى عن اسفل (طبعا هذا الحل خطأ )
ويكون حله صحيح فى حال استخدام كانات لمقاومة القص 
وايضا حسب قيمة قوي القص وحسب المسافات .
ثم انت بتقول انت ملتزم بالكود (هاتلي من الكود ما يثبت قلب الدروب بانيل لاعلي لمقاومة الابانشنج شير) ثم اني اغلب الزملاء ذكر اني الكود المصري يمنع استخدام حديد القص لمقاومة الاختراق
ووكان من الافضل القول باستخدام كانات لمقاومة القص بدلا من تاج العمود بجانب الدروب بانيل .
وولكن ليس ياتى مهندس حديث التخرج او حتي خبرة ويريد ان يلغي فكرة متفق عليها فى جميع الاكواد وبين جميع الاساتذة ويريدنا ان نوافقه فى الرأي
سارفق لكم ملف من منتجات شركة تشوك يوضح طريقة كيفية مقاومة البانشنج شير 
طبعا هذة الطريقة مازال امامها الوقت لاستخدامها فى بلدانا العربية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا م محيي
> لو تطرقت الى الموضوع من اوله والمشاركات من اولها ذكر المهندس اسامة نوراة انه يمكن قلب الدروب بانيل لاعلي البلاطة وتغنى عن اسفل (طبعا هذا الحل خطأ )
> ويكون حله صحيح فى حال استخدام كانات لمقاومة القص
> وايضا حسب قيمة قوي القص وحسب المسافات .
> ...


 المهندس الفاضل step6 بعد التحية
أولا أسمح لى أن اشكرك على مشاركاتك ووجهة نظرك ويسعدنى أن أتشارك معك النقاش بتلك المسألة
بخصوص الكود الكود يضع الحالات العامة والأشتراطات العامة للتطبيقات التى يقوم بها أغلب المهندسين
لكن بعض الحالات الخاصة وعدم ذكرها بالكود طالما أنها لا تتعارض مع المفاهيم الأساسية لعلم الأنشاءات فلا يوجد ما يمنع من تطبيقها وأستخدامها 
فمثلا يمكنك عمل بلاطة بكمرات مقلوبة وأن كانت غير موجودة بالكود ويمكنك عمل أعمدة مائلة وإن كانت غير موجودة بالكود 
فلن يستطيع أى كود أن يحصر جميع الحالات وامشكلات التى قد تواجهنا كمهندسين
وسأضرب لك مثالا اخر فى الخرسانة سابقة الأجهاد تجد أن جميع أشكال العناصر من كمرات وبلاطات وحوائط بأشكال غير مألوفة لنا ولكننا نستخدمها ويمكننا أن نقوم بالحسابات الأنشائية لها وتصميمها وإن كانت جميع تلك الأشكال ليست موجودة بكود الخرسانة
كل الفكرة أن الخبرات المتراكمة حددت لنا بعض الأشكال التى أصبحت مألوفة لنا 
ولكن هناك الحالات الخاصة الكثيرة تتطلب أعادة النظر والتفكير واستخدام المبادئ الأساسية للعلم والتى لن يختلف عليها أحد 
مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك وتفاعلك وحوارك البناء معنا بتلك المناقشة والتى لا شك تعود بالنفع لنا جميعا
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## م.إسلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا م محيي
> لو تطرقت الى الموضوع من اوله والمشاركات من اولها ذكر المهندس اسامة نوراة انه يمكن قلب الدروب بانيل لاعلي البلاطة وتغنى عن اسفل (طبعا هذا الحل خطأ )
> ويكون حله صحيح فى حال استخدام كانات لمقاومة القص
> وايضا حسب قيمة قوي القص وحسب المسافات .
> ...




لو سمحت ما فيش داعي تقول إن حل المهندس أسامه خطأ , أكيد حضرتك متفق معايا إن اللبشه المسلحة نتعامل معها مثل الفلات سلاب تماما , لو حضرتك متفق معايا يبقى لو الإختراق غير امن فإننا نقو بعمل inverted pannel ( تخانه ) لزياده السمك أسفل الأعمده , صح و لا إنا غلطان ؟؟ طيب و ايضا من الأول خالص ممكن أعمل التخانات دي أسفل اللبشه في مواضع الأعمده , نفس الفكره دي و المذكوره في كتاب الدكتور مجاهد يمكن تطبيقها في الفلات سلاب لأن المبدأ واحد و بعدين حضرتك أنا قلتلك إن التصميم تمت مراجعته في المجمعة العشريه و ما أدراك ما المجمعه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> نعم أخي الكريم أسامه يجوز عمل ذلك كما قال أخونا الفاضل خالد الأزهري , و بدل ما يكون حديد منطقة الدروب بانيل لتحت , نقلبه لفوق و يبقه على شكل حرف n , و الدروب سمكه يكون نصف سمك البلاطه و لا يقل بأي حال من الأحوال عن ربع سمك البلاطه كما هو وارد في الكود المصري لسنة 2007 ص 6-22 البند رقم د - أبعاد سقوط البلاطه , وقد وقعت في هذه المشكله عندما قام المقاول الذي كنت أعمل لديه بعمل الشده الخشبيه لسقف المصنع بدون عمل حساب وجود الدروب عند طرف البلاطه حيث فال أنه سيقوم بعمل كمره بدل الدروب و هي ستفي بالغرض و لكن الإستشاري رفض و قام بمراسلة المصمم و قد قام المصمم بعمل بانيل مقلوبه لأعلى بمقدار 8 سم و لكنه قام بوضع كانات حبايه , لم يتسنى لي معرفة سببها و سأقوم بوضعها لكم للإستفاده , و لي سؤال , هل وجود كمره طرفيه تغني عن و جود الدروب في طرف البلاطه ؟؟ اسف للإطاله و إليكم الملف*




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتوقع ان سمك البانل (التي كان من المفترض عملها بالاسفل) كان اكبر من 8 سم فلما كان من الصعب عمله بسمك اكبر من ال8سم بسبب التشطيبات قام بتعويض النقص بالكانة...نعم الكود المصري لا يسمح بها لكن هو الحل المتاح للمعالجة بدون ازالة مكلفة وما شابه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

كان الموضوع تشتت لمحورين
الاول محور امكانية وضع ال drop panel للاعلى
الثاني: محور تسليح الثقب
ساحاول تلخيص ما فهمته 
اولا:
بالنسبة لوضع ال drop الى اعلى فالجميع يتفق على امكانية عملها عدا الباشمهندس ميشيل فقد ذكر ان من الأفضل أن يتم زيادة السمك من الجهة السفلية للبلاطة لأنه سيكون معرض لعزوم ضغط وليست شد ولكل الأعتبارات السابقة وإن كان ذلك لا يمنع أستخدام الزيادة بالسمك للسطح العلوى ومثال على ذلك اللبشة

طيب هنا عندي سؤال للمهندس ميشيل ما اثر هذا حسابيا ..كون الdrop موجود في الجزء المعرض لاجهاد الشد...حاولت تشبيهها بالابيام المستمرة فوجدت ان العزم السالب على المساند يؤدي لحدوث تشققات ومع ذلك لا يؤخذ اي تأثير لها عند تحقيق المقطع على القص

اضافة صغيرة
الكود البريطاني لم يذكر ان زيادة السماكة بالاعلى او بالاسفل وهذا هو التعريف
1.3.2.3
drop
thickening of a slab in the region of a column


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

ثانيا بالنسبة للتسليح
هو غير موجود في الكود المصري (هل بالامكان ان اسأل لماذا؟) لكن موجود في الكود البريطاني وادناه الفقرة المتعلقة بذلك:











ونلاحظ ان معناها مطابق اجمالا للمذكور في الصفحات التي ارفقها مشكورا الباشمهندس Step6


----------



## concretesteelwood (26 أغسطس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> طيب هنا عندي سؤال للمهندس ميشيل ما اثر هذا حسابيا ..كون الdrop موجود في الجزء المعرض لاجهاد الشد...حاولت تشبيهها بالابيام المستمرة فوجدت ان العزم السالب على المساند يؤدي لحدوث تشققات ومع ذلك لا يؤخذ اي تأثير لها عند تحقيق المقطع على القص
> 
> اضافة صغيرة
> الكود البريطاني لم يذكر ان زيادة السماكة بالاعلى او بالاسفل وهذا هو التعريف
> ...


اسمحلى مهندس خالد انا ارد فى حين وجود الاستاذ المهندس ميشيل 
انا ارفقت تفصيله تسليح فى المشاركه رقم 23 وكتبت فيها ملاحظه عند نقطه او مستوى تغير drop panel الى مستوى البلاطه من اعلى وستجد ان هذه الملاحظه تقول بعدم وصل الحديد العلوى للبلاطه مع الحديد العلوى للـdrop panel لانه فى هذه الحاله محصله قوه الشد ستكون للخارج فى اتجاه الغطاء الخرسانى ........ وذلك فى حاله ان العزوم مازالت سالبه فى المنطقه الفاصله بين البلاطه والـdrop panel اما لو كانت العزوم قد تغيرت واصبحت موجبه اى محصله القوى تؤثر فى اتجاه الخرسانه للداخل فلا داعى لهذا الشرط .
واظن ايضا ان هذه تكون اجابه للمهندس ميشيل على ملاحظته القيمه


اما بالنسبه لتشسليح droped panels موجود فى الكود لمصرى الباب السابع الخاص بالتفاصيل الانشائيه صـــــــ7-15 

وعلى فكره بالنسبه لاستخدام كانات حبايه مع وجود السقوط فى مصنع لمهندس اسلام انا تقريبا قولت فى مشاركه سابقه نفس السبب اللى انت قولته وهو ان سمك السقوط او فى هذه الحاله العلو لاعلى لم يكن كافيا لمقاومه الاختراق فعوض عن ذلك بالكانات اما عن عدم سماح الكود المصرى بذلك فيمكن ان يكون لمشروع برمته مصمم طبقا لاى كود غير المصرى لايشترط المصرى.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

> انا ارفقت تفصيله تسليح فى المشاركه رقم 23 وكتبت فيها ملاحظه عند نقطه او مستوى تغير drop panel الى مستوى البلاطه من اعلى وستجد ان هذه الملاحظه تقول بعدم وصل الحديد العلوى للبلاطه مع الحديد العلوى للـdrop panel لانه فى هذه الحاله محصله قوه الشد ستكون للخارج فى اتجاه الغطاء الخرسانى ........ وذلك فى حاله ان العزوم مازالت سالبه فى المنطقه الفاصله بين البلاطه والـdrop panel



كيف نقوم بقطع الاستمرارية والعزوم لا زال سالبا...هذا سيكون المحور الثالث عن تفاصيل وضع الحديد الرئيسي (المقاوم للعزوم ) في حال الdrop panel للاعلى لانه من المفترض توضعه بحيث يكون في اعلى الdrop...لنضمن زيادة العمق الفعال d

سؤالي للباشمهندس ميشيل بحسب ما فهمت انه يقول ان الخرسانة تكون معرضة لتشققات بسبب العزم السالب وبالتالي تكون كفاءة ال panel اقل مما لو كانت بالاسفل حيث الضغط...سؤالي كيف نقوم بادخال تاثير التشقق حسابيا ان كان موجود فعلا,,,لان اشبه حالة بهنا حالة الكمرة المعرضة لعزم سالب على المساند ومع ذلك لا يؤثر هذا العزم السالب وما يسببه من تشققات في سعة المقطع للقص....اسف على الاطالة


----------



## life for rent (26 أغسطس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> كيف نقوم بقطع الاستمرارية والعزوم لا زال سالبا...هذا سيكون المحور الثالث عن تفاصيل وضع الحديد الرئيسي (المقاوم للعزوم ) في حال الdrop panel للاعلى لانه من المفترض توضعه بحيث يكون في اعلى الdrop...لنضمن زيادة العمق الفعال d
> 
> سؤالي للباشمهندس ميشيل بحسب ما فهمت انه يقول ان الخرسانة تكون معرضة لتشققات بسبب العزم السالب وبالتالي تكون كفاءة ال panel اقل مما لو كانت بالاسفل حيث الضغط...سؤالي كيف نقوم بادخال تاثير التشقق حسابيا ان كان موجود فعلا,,,لان اشبه حالة بهنا حالة الكمرة المعرضة لعزم سالب على المساند ومع ذلك لا يؤثر هذا العزم السالب وما يسببه من تشققات في سعة المقطع للقص....اسف على الاطالة



السلام عليكم

يجب التصميم والتأكد من عرض الشروخ Wk اذا لم تكن الشروط مستوفاه لضمان عدم التصميم بحالات حد التشرخ limit states of cracking ......اما فى الكمرات فى المنشأت العادية
التى ذكرتها التى يطبق عليها الشروط ان عرض الشفة لا يقل عن 3 عرض الجذع وما الى اخره ضمن حدود الكود المصرى.....فستكون شروطها مستوفاه ولا يتطلب عمل هذا ال check
بند 4-3-2-4


----------



## concretesteelwood (26 أغسطس 2010)

عادى جدا 
وكيف نفعل ذلك فى تسليح السلم او كيف نفعل ذلك فى حاله كمره مكسره مثل كمره تسير مع السلم او كمره اطار او.او...
دا من مبادئ التسليح .
اما عن الشروخ فالقوه لن تنتقل للحديد الا اذا تشرخت الخرسانه لانها تنتقل عن طريق الخرسانه لذلك لايتم اعمال او تشغيل الخرسانه فى مناطق الشد من الاساسا ضيف شئ اخر عدم وصل الحديد لايعنى فصل القوه او عدم انتقالها.اما لو اردنا تحديد الشروخ فيمكن تصميم 
كما فى حاله خزانات المياه وحمامات السباحه الى اخره. Water sections 
وفى انتظار راى المهندس ميشيل 

واتمنى رجوع المهندس اسامه نواره والمهندس جاليدان ويتفهموا الموقف 
احنا فى ايام مفترجه برده 

واتمنى مشرفنا العزيز المهندس محى يتولى هذه المهمه ويقوم بتقريب وجهات النظر بينهما .


----------



## life for rent (26 أغسطس 2010)

concretesteelwood قال:


> اما لو اردنا تحديد الشروخ فيمكن تصميم
> كما فى حاله خزانات المياه وحمامات السباحه الى اخره. Water sections
> 
> .



اخى الكريم حتى التانكات والكبارى بجلالة قدرهم تستوفى من limit of states of cracking
اذا تم ضرب التسليح فى الكبارى فى معامل خفض اجهادات الخضوع....حتى التنكات اذا تم استيفاء شروط اجهادات الشد لاسطحها المعرضة للشد ....لن نطبق عليها هذا ال check 
كيف اصمم كوبرى او كمرة او بلاطة ذى مااصمم تانك؟


----------



## concretesteelwood (26 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> اخى الكريم حتى التانكات والكبارى بجلالة قدرهم تستوفى من limit of states of cracking
> اذا تم ضرب التسليح فى الكبارى فى معامل خفض اجهادات الخضوع....حتى التنكات اذا تم استيفاء شروط اجهادات الشد لاسطحها المعرضة للشد ....لن نطبق عليها هذا ال check
> كيف اصمم كوبرى او كمرة او بلاطة ذى مااصمم تانك؟


انا مش فاهم ايه وجه اعتراضك يابشمهندس .لو ممكن توضح انت بتختلف معايا فى ايه؟


----------



## life for rent (26 أغسطس 2010)

concretesteelwood قال:


> اما لو اردنا تحديد الشروخ فيمكن تصميم
> كما فى حاله خزانات المياه وحمامات السباحه الى اخره. Water sections
> .



السلام عليكم
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب الاول

اختلافى مع حضرتك .... ان اى سطح هيحصل فيه شروخ نتيجة الشد....نقوم نصممه ذى التنكات؟


----------



## concretesteelwood (26 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب الاول
> 
> اختلافى مع حضرتك .... ان اى سطح هيحصل فيه شروخ نتيجة الشد....نقوم نصممه ذى التنكات؟


وحضرتك طيب يابشمهندس 
انا لم اقصد ذلك ولكن دا كان فقط رد للمهندس ازهرى بالنسبه للشروخ وانها بتحصل فى الكمرات فانا قولت ان لو الشروخ هاتسببلك مشكله فى حاجه معينه ولسبب معين وحبيت تعملها LImitations فيصممها زى الخزانات ....... دا كان معنى كلامى .
وبعدين ماتزعلشى حتى لو صممنا Water sec مش هانقدر نمنع الشروع بنسبه 100% دا مستحيل 
وربنا يتقبل منك ومنى ومن الجميع الصيام ان شاء الله


----------



## life for rent (26 أغسطس 2010)

concretesteelwood قال:


> وحضرتك طيب يابشمهندس
> انا لم اقصد ذلك ولكن دا كان فقط رد للمهندس ازهرى بالنسبه للشروخ وانها بتحصل فى الكمرات فانا قولت ان لو الشروخ هاتسببلك مشكله فى حاجه معينه ولسبب معين وحبيت تعملها LImitations فيصممها زى الخزانات ....... دا كان معنى كلامى .
> وبعدين ماتزعلشى حتى لو صممنا Water sec مش هانقدر نمنع الشروع بنسبه 100% دا مستحيل
> وربنا يتقبل منك ومنى ومن الجميع الصيام ان شاء الله



والله مفيش زعل ولا شىء وربنا مايجبشى اى زعل بين جميع الاعضاء
بارك الله بيك وفيك 
لكن للتصحيح مرة اخرى ودة بعد اذن حضرتك.....المنشأت العادية ستصمم ضمن المنشات العادية وهى category one يعنى مش زى التنكات ولا حاجة .... لكن لو زى ماحضرتك بتقول ان لو عندى شروخ فى احد العناصر وعاوز اتأكد منه وخالف شروط الكود يبقى يصمم طبقا لحالات حدود التشرخ وليس ك water section.......هذا ماحببت ان اقوله

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وجميع الاعضاء بالف خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

طيب اذكرك بثلاث نقاط:
الاولى
التصميم يشمل مفهومين
الاول مفهوم ultimate limit state وهذا يتناول مقاومة العنصر للقوى والاجهادات
الثاني مفهوم service limit state وهذا يتناول تشغيل العنصر بحيث لا يؤثر شكله على الاداء وهذا فيه التشقق وغيره...
نحن الان نتكلم عن المفهوم الاول
الثانية:
الفرضية الاساسية في التصميم uls ان الخرسانة المعرضة لشد يتم اهمالها....باعتبار انها مقطع متشقق غير فاعل...متى ما وجدت خرسانة في المقطع معرضة لشد يتم اهمالها ولهذا نقوم بعمل تسليح للشد...وهذا مقصود المهندس ميشيل بالمقطع المتشقق
الثالثة:
من المفاهيم الاساسية في التصميم اننا نقوم بفصل المؤثرات على المنشأة بحسب الاجهادات التي تسببها بمعنى ان دراسة المقطع على العزوم والقوى المحورية معزولة عن دراسة القص واللي torsion مثلا باعتبار ان شكل الاجهادات المتشابهة بالمجموعة الاولى Normal stresses تختلف عن المجموعة الثانيةShear stresses ..لهذا السبب نقوم بدراسة مقطع الكمرة على العزم منفصلا عن القص..او بكلمة اخرى لا ناخذ تاثير العزم الذي يسببه للمقطع في الاعتبار عند دراسته على القص...
طبعا الكلام الاخير اغلبي لكن عموما هو يمكن اعتباره الاصل وما عداه اسثناء..اقول ذلك لان هذا الذي تذكره المراجع رغم انهم يأخذون تاثير القوة المحورية العالية على سعة المقطع لمقاومة القص...

الخلاصة اني اقصد انه عندما نتكلم عن العزم السالب والتشققات التي حصلت في المقطع بسببه نتكلم عن شيء منفصل عن القص اذا اتفقت معي على هذا قيأتي السؤال لماذا قول ان كفاءة البانل في مقاومة الثقب تقل عندما تكون معرضة لشد ناتج من عزم....واذا لم تتفق معي فسؤالي سيتحول الى ما هي المعادلة او التعبير الرياضي الذي يتضمن تقليل كفاءة المقطع لمقاومة القص...

----
بالنسبة لشكل التسليح فحقيقة لا ادري ..لا زلت بانتظار اراء الاساتذة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس خالد الأزهرى السلام عليكم 
بالرسمة السابقة تم توضيح بعض النقاط 
بخصوص السمك الزائد لأعلى وهى الحالة الاولى case 1 يمكننا أن نضع الملاحظات التالية :
1- يجب التحقق من طول الرباط كما هو موضح
2- كما تلاحظ أن هناك منطقة مهشرة هى منطقة انتقالية لبداية أنتقال قوى الشد من أسياخ البلاطة للتسليح العلوى للسمك الزائد
3- أحتمالية تكوين اول شرخ بعد ذلك بالسمك الزائد ستحدث بعد المنطقة المهشرة
4- النقطة الجديرة بالملاحظة أن تسليح البلاطة العلوى بالدروب بانل لم يعد له أى دور فى مقاومة العزوم والمشار إليه ب AS2 أى أن الحديد المقاوم للعزوم هو فقط تسليح الدروب بانل مما يسبب هادر بالحديد بعكس الحالة الثانية case 2 والتى يعمل فيها كل من AS1+AS2 لمقاومة العزوم

5- الملاحظة الأخيرة وهى أحتمالية ظهور شرخ عند منطقة تغير المقطع نظرا لوجود تركيز أجهادات مع قوى شد بتلك المنطقة

الخلاصة : من الملاحظة رقم 4 و 5 نجد ان وجود الدروب بانل أسفل البلاطة أفضل وأكثر أقتصادية ولكن أستخدم السمك الزائد لأعلى مقبول ويمكن أستخدامه بشرط أستيفاء شروط التصميم

طريقة حساب القص الثاقب سواء السمك الزائد لأعلى او لأسفل لن تختلف فيجب التحقق من قوى القص عند المقطع SECTION S1-S1 AND SECTION S2-S2 والموضح بالرسم المرفق وخطوات الحل لكلا الحالتين واحدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس خالد الأزهرى السلام عليكم
> بالرسمة السابقة تم توضيح بعض النقاط
> بخصوص السمك الزائد لأعلى وهى الحالة الاولى case 1 يمكننا أن نضع الملاحظات التالية :
> 1- يجب التحقق من طول الرباط كما هو موضح
> ...


 
تمام يا اخ ميشيل :20::20::20: وهذا يؤكد ان اللجؤ لهذه الحاله في ظروف محدده ومعينه تتطلبها الاشتراطات المعماريه 

والتسليح العلوي للجزؤ الزائد ان كان لا يشارك في تحمل العزوم السالبه بعد نهاية الجزؤ الزائد فهو ايضا لا يتدخل في حالة الدروب لاسفل ايضا في مقاومة العزوم - يعني سواء في الحالتين فتسليح الدروب السفلي لا يتدخل في مقاومة العزوم ولكنه في العلوي يتدخل في منطقة الزيادة فقط 
يعني الفرق الاقتصادي يقابل قيد معماري ادي الي هذه الكلفه - وهذا القيد يجعل المقارنة بين الدروب بانيل والزيادة العلويه في غير محلها حيث ان القيد يجعل الدروب بانيل حل غير مقبول لانه يصطدم بشرط معماري


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمام فهمت المقصود ..يعني التشقق المقصود مش التشقق في المقطع وانما التشقق في اركان البانل العلوية مثل الذي يحدث في اركان البلاطة..وهو بالفعل يؤدي لاضعاف المقطع ولكن لا ناخذ تاثيره على سعة المقطع وانما نعمل على تجنبه...وبالتالي المعادلات لن تختلف...
جزاكم الله خير
بقيت النقطة الاخيرة وهي ما يتعلق بمتطلبات التفاصيل لعمل الdrop panel العلوية


بانتظار استاذنا صاحب الموضوع وبقية الاخوة الاكارم ...لا تخلو الشيطان ينبسط في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم ​


mecheil edwar قال:


> *المهندس خالد الأزهرى السلام عليكم *
> *بالرسمة السابقة تم توضيح بعض النقاط *
> *بخصوص السمك الزائد لأعلى وهى الحالة الاولى case 1 يمكننا أن نضع الملاحظات التالية :*
> *1- يجب التحقق من طول الرباط كما هو موضح*
> ...


ادرس معك النقاط السابقه بالترتيب :-
1- متفق معك فى الملاحظه رقم 1 تماما
2- هذا يحدث أيضا كمقارنه لهذا الوضع فى الجزء الطرفى فى أى بلاطه لاكمريه عند عدم وجود (marginal beam) فلا خوف من هذه الشروخ فالقوانين المستخدمه فى التصميم تسمح بوجود هذه الشروخ بأبعاد للشروخ مسموح بها 
وحاله اخري من المقارنه لهذه التقصيله الست معى أنه نفس الشكل فى حالة وجود هبوط فى سقف البلاطه اللاكمريه العلوى فى الحمامات الايتشكل نفس الشكل أم لا؟؟؟
3-لن تحدث شروخ فى المنطقه التى اشرت اليها تسبب مشاكل انشائيه طالما تم عمل حسابات انشائيه دقيقه وتم تنفيذ حديد التسليح بالشكل والعدد المطلوب
4- انظر لهذه التفصيله من الحديد وهى نفس العدد فى حالة ال(drop panel)أى لايتم عمل حديد اضافى وهو نفس الحديد 






5- الملاحظه رقم 5 هى نفسها الملاحظه رقم 3 بالنسبه لى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم 
مما سبق فلا يوجد فرق من أن تكون ال(panel ) ساقطه لاسفل أو أن يتم عملها مقلوبه لاعلى سواء من الناحيه الانشائيه أو من الناحيه الاقتصاديه 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
> 
> السلام عليكم
> مما سبق فلا يوجد فرق من أن تكون ال(panel ) ساقطه لاسفل أو أن يتم عملها مقلوبه لاعلى سواء من الناحيه الانشائيه أو من الناحيه الاقتصاديه
> ...


 بشكرك على الرسومات المرفقة
وانا متفق معك تماما


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar​
> 
> السلام عليكم
> مما سبق فلا يوجد فرق من أن تكون ال(panel ) ساقطه لاسفل أو أن يتم عملها مقلوبه لاعلى سواء من الناحيه الانشائيه أو من الناحيه الاقتصاديه ​
> تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده ​


 
مظبوط يا اخ اسامه :20: وهناك ميزة اخري للزيادة من اعلي وهي في حالة ان يكون هناك قيد معماري يتطلب عدم تنفيذ الدروب العادي


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

*





يالله .....لو صبر القاتل على المقتول ؟؟؟
لسة بحضر فى الرسمة على الاتوكاد...لكن حضرتك سبقتنى
ماشى يا دكتور نعديها المرة دى......بارك الله فيك

لكن سؤال بقى....حديد الكرافتة دة انا متفق مع حضرتك فيه
لكن الحديد الاضافى على شكل حرف ان ايه لازمته؟
ماهو الاضافى برضه هيبقى كرافتة؟؟
ولا ايه؟
ولا حضرتك هتمده بطول رباط للداخل؟
لان بعض الدكاترة رفض امتداده للداخل وفضل الكرافتة....هل فى سبب لذلك؟
*


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

رأى حضرتك انهى الاحسن؟
ولا مش هتفرق اصلا؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> يالله .....لو صبر القاتل على المقتول ؟؟؟
> لسة بحضر فى الرسمة على الاتوكاد...لكن حضرتك سبقتنى
> ماشى يا دكتور نعديها المرة دى......بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وفى كلماتك التى لااستحقها فكلنا طلاب علم ومازالا امامنا الكثير والكثير جدا أمام هذه الالقاب 
فهذه فرصه لتوضيح اهم أحد مشاكل التنفيذ فى البلاطه اللاكمريه وهى فى الاجابه عن سؤالك للحديد الاضافى العلوى على شكل حرف n







هذه الصوره لركن من بلاطة سقف بلاطه لاكمريه موضح عليها الحديد الاضافى العلوى 00000000000 مالمشكله فى ذلك ؟؟؟ المشكله فى تفصيلة التنفيذ لهذا الحديد فاذكر زملائنا واخواننا المهندسيين بأن شكل هذا الحديد الاضافى لابد وأن يكون كالاتى :-








لاحظ أن الحديد العلوى سواء للشبكه أو الاضافى العلوى لابد أن يمتد 65 مره قطر السيخ لماذا ؟؟ لانه لايصح أن يقف هذا الحديد علوى فقط وهى ملاحظه مهمه جدا جدا للاسف يتغاضى عنها كثير من مهندسى التنقيذ 
وكذلك الحديد السفلى لابد أن يمتد 35 مره قطر اليسخ 
وهذا ماينطبق على حالتنا اذا تم عمل ال(panel ) مقلوبه لاعلى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك حياة بدون ايجار​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4)

 جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​تكملة للحديث السابق فان عدم وجود طول الرباط لحديد التسليح العلوى سواء لحديد الشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ هى من الاسباب الرئيسيه لحدوث مشاكل فى سهم الهبوط (deflection) وحدوث شروخ لسطح البلاطه من اعلى عند الاركان 00000000000لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاننا هنا أهملنا طول الرباط أى أن الحديد العلوى سواء حديد الشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى أصبح متوقف عند Max. negative Moment وهنا الكارثه 0000000000000 لماذا ؟؟؟
أصبح الحديد العلوى للشبكه وكذلك الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى القطاع بدون فائده وبالتالى لايوجد مايقاوم العزوم السالبه التى قام المهندس المصمم بعملها وكذلك لايوجد ما يقاوم قوى الاختراق الناتجه من انتقال العزوم عند الاعمده الطرفيه لان الحديد العلوى لايعمل 
ولذلك ومن الافضل دائما للمهندس التصميم هو عمل كمره على المحيط الخارجى تسمى (mariginal beam) يمتد فيها حديد الشبكه وكذلك الحديد الاضافى العلوى
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / سنا الاسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط*​
> *مثبــت: متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(
> 
> 
> ...


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم أنتى والقائمين على هذا المنتدى الموقر 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (27 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس اسامه حمدا كريما بعودتك مره اخري للموضيع الاكثر من شيق 
تفصيله الحديد التي مرفقه في مناقشتك رقم98هي التفصيله الاخيره لهذا النقاش
وبعد اذن حضرتك انا لي سؤال يمكن يكون سؤال ساذج فالرجاء ان تستحملني
هل الكمر الخارجي*mariginal beam) يتم فيه امتداد الحديد العلوي والاضافي 65 مره قطر السيخ ام لانمد الحديد العلوي والضافي للبلاطه داخل الكمر وشكرا لك
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ zezodot
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​معلهش انا لم اقرا جيدا 


> هل الكمر الخارجي*mariginal beam) يتم فيه امتداد الحديد العلوي والاضافي 65 مره قطر السيخ ام لانمد الحديد العلوي والضافي للبلاطه داخل الكمر وشكرا لك*


من أهم اسباب عمل الكمره ال( marginal beam) من ناحيتى كمصمم هو اللجوء اليها وعملها لكى أقلل من مشاكل التنفيذ فى عدم عمل طول الرباط والذى اوضحته فى الصور السابقه 
ولابد أن يمتد حديد الشبكه العلوى والحديد الاضافى العلوى داخل هذه الكمره انظر الصوره





وهذه الصوره تنطبق أيضا على البلاطه ال(Solid slab) الطرفيه وهو أن يمتد حديد البلاطه الفرش والغطاء الذى يتم تكسيحه الى داخل الكمر الخارجى ولكن للاسف أيضا يتغاضى عنها مهندسى التنقيذ وكذلك هذه التفصيله تصلح للاعصاب الهوردى الطرفى فحديد العصب العلوى لابد أن يمتد داخل الكمر الطرفى بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ وهكذا 0000000000000 
لان الكود ذكر أن أى كمره أو بلاطه طرفيه عليها عزوم لاتساوى صفر وانما عزوم تساوى (W*L*L/24) 
 ارجو أن تكون وضحت الصوره 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> ولا حضرتك هتمده بطول رباط للداخل؟
> لان بعض الدكاترة رفض امتداده للداخل وفضل الكرافتة....هل فى سبب لذلك؟


لافرق أن يمتد الحديد للداحل ويكون على شكل حرفn أو يتم عمله على شكل كرافته من الناحيه الانشائيه ولكن للسهوله يكون على شكل حرف n لان الحديد الاضافى العلوى غالبا مايكون بأقطار كبيره مما يصعب معها عمل شكل الكرافته نظرا لصغر ارتفاع سمك البلاطه اللاكمريه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخوتي الاكارم 
أتفق مع المهندس خالد الأزهري جزاه الله خير. 
و بالنسبة لي فإني أرى أن لا مانع من عمل أي تغير أو تعديل معماري أو إنشائي ما دام يخدم البناء .
طبعا هذا التغير يجب أن يدرس وفق المبادئ الهندسية و الإنشائية لمقاومة المواد .
و بالنسبة لامتدادت الحديد يكفي تحقيق طول التراكيب و التداخلات حسب الكودات و العلاقات الخاصة بكل جزء 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مظبوط يا اخ اسامة وكنا احيانا بنفذ تسليح البلاطه عادي جدا بدون اطوال الركوب وفي نهاية الامر بنضيف كليبسات علي شكل حرف u في الاطراف الخارجيه للبلاطه المسطحة لسهولة التنفيذ 

لان من الصعب تفصيل حديد البلاطه بهذا الشكل للشبكة العلوية والسفلية وايضاً من الصعب رص الحديد وهو بهذه التفاصيل عما اذا كان السيخ بدون اي تشكيلات طرفية وخصوصاً لو السيخ بطولة 12 متر -

 والميزة في الكليبسات انها بتستهلك اطوال الحديد القصيرة والتي تقل عن 2 متر لو كان قطر السيخ مثلا 12 مم او 16 مم

وطبعا الاطوال 2 متر لا يتم استخدامها الا في حالات خاصه وقليلة جدا وبكده نبقي احنا وفرنا وقللنا الهالك اثناء التنفيذ وكسبنا وقت في سهولة تجهيز الحديد بدون التفصيله الخاصة والتي تستغرق وقت اكبر 

واشكرك واشكر جميع الاخوة علي هذا النقاش الرائع فجزاكم الله خيرا ً

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا شكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه وادعو الله ان يكون العمل كله لله وفى هذه الايام المباركه يارب يارب


[SIZE=4 قال:


> [/SIZE]م محى الدين محمد]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مظبوط يا اخ اسامة وكنا احيانا بنفذ تسليح البلاطه عادي جدا بدون اطوال الركوب وفي نهاية الامر بنضيف كليبسات علي شكل حرف u في الاطراف الخارجيه للبلاطه المسطحة لسهولة التنفيذ
> 
> ...


اتفق معك تماما فيما ذكرت ولكن كما تعرف نحن نعرض الحاله المثاليه ومتطلبات الكود وللمهندس المنفذ تعديل مايراه كما تفضلت للتسهيل فى التنفيذ 
ولكن الاهم هو تنفيذ هذه التفاصيل فى البلاطه اللاكمريه والتى قد يحدث بها مشاكل وخصوصا فى البلاطه ذات الابحر (spans) الكبيره بدون عمل هذه التفصيلات أو التهاون فيها
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على مشاركاتك وتعليقاتك البناءه والمفيده


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليك هذه التفاصيل فى الكود المصرى


----------



## م.إسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> لافرق أن يمتد الحديد للداحل ويكون على شكل حرفn أو يتم عمله على شكل كرافته من الناحيه الانشائيه ولكن للسهوله يكون على شكل حرف n لان الحديد الاضافى العلوى غالبا مايكون بأقطار كبيره مما يصعب معها عمل شكل الكرافته نظرا لصغر ارتفاع سمك البلاطه اللاكمريه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​



بس أنا عندي اعتراض مهم , و إن شاء الله مفيد في نفس الوقت , لما أنا اعمل كرفته و الحديد العلوي و الإضافي يبقى داخل الدروب كما أرفق المهندس القدير جدا المهندس أسامه , و تطلعلي مشكله مع الحدادين في صعوبة التنفيذ , اعمل إيه ؟؟ 
]
أرجو التصحيح إن أخطأت ان الحديد العلوي للشبكه العلويه يمشي جوه الدروب عادي خالص بدون كرفنه زي الحديد السفلي بالظبط و لكن الإضافي العلوي يكون معاه بنصف العدد أو العدد بقطر مختلف في نفس المستوى , طيب و التخانه الفاضيه دي هسيبها ؟؟ لأ , احط فيها *As لمجموع الحديد العلوي و الإضافي العلوي على شكل حرف n 
و سؤرسل الصوره في دقائق


----------



## هاني علي 26 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*لوسمحتم ممكن ارفاق صو ب** كليبسات علي شكل حرف u في الاطراف الخارجيه للبلاطه المسطحة*


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> بس أنا عندي اعتراض مهم , و إن شاء الله مفيد في نفس الوقت , لما أنا اعمل كرفته و الحديد العلوي و الإضافي يبقى داخل الدروب كما أرفق المهندس القدير جدا المهندس أسامه , و تطلعلي مشكله مع الحدادين في صعوبة التنفيذ , اعمل إيه ؟؟


اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه اولا
بنفس الطريقه التى ذكرها زميلنا العزيز (Mechiel edwar) لاغبار فيها ولكن فى هذه الحاله يتم زياده الحديد الاضافى العلوى بمقدار نفس مسطح حديد الشبكه العلويه فى المتر 
ولكن لاحظ أنك تهرب من عمل الكرافته فهى سوف تقابلك فى أماكن هبوط الحمامات مره ثانيه00000000000000 يعنى لامفر من عملها 
تفبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

> أرجو التصحيح إن أخطأت ان الحديد العلوي للشبكه العلويه يمشي جوه الدروب عادي خالص بدون كرفنه زي الحديد السفلي بالظبط و لكن الإضافي العلوي يكون معاه بنصف العدد أو العدد بقطر مختلف في نفس المستوى , طيب و التخانه الفاضيه دي هسيبها ؟؟ لأ , احط فيها *As لمجموع الحديد العلوي و الإضافي العلوي على شكل حرف n


فى هذه الحاله يعتبر شبكة الحديد العلوى كأنها حديد برندات مع العلم بأنها تعمل معنا فى مقاومة العزوم بقدار ال(depth) الفعال للبلاطه


----------



## م.إسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله إن احنا متفقين , بس نظرا لأن الرتفاع للدروب المقلوب 6 أو 8 سم قليل جدا و عمل ثلاث طبقات ممكن يعمل زحمه في المنطقه دي أي ان الخرسانه ممكن تعشش هنا و أيضا الحديد الفعال لمقاومة العزوم السالبه هو حديد الدروب الشبكه + الإضافي , أنا باقترح التالي و أرجو أيضا التصحيح إن كان هناك خطأ و الصوره في المرفقات

أرجو التدقيق في الصورتين المرفقتين و ملاحظة الفرق


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد الاطلاع على الملف تمام ياباشمهندس متفقين بزيادة الحديد الاضافى العلوى بنفس مقطع حديد الشبكه العلوى فى المتر ويمكن هنا استبدال هذا الحديد (أى حديد الشبكه) بنفس قطر الحديد الاضافى العلوى هنا سوف يقل العدد والزحمه التى ذكرتها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن حديد الشبكه العلويه هو حديد انكماش فى الاصل بيكون عدده وقطره غالبا بعدد 5-6 قطر 10 مم اعنى انه عند استبداله بحديد اضافى علوى سوف تكون الزياده فى المتر غير كبيره
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ zezodot
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *لوسمحتم ممكن ارفاق صور ب كليبسات علي شكل حرف u في الاطراف الخارجيه للبلاطه المسطحة*​


الكلبسات مثل حديد الشوكه فى بلاطه الكابولى العاديه (solid slab) فى الشكل بحيث يكون طول الجناح العلوى للكلبس يغطى طول الامتداد للعزوم السالبه العلويه الموجود فى اللوحات أما طول الجناح السفلى للكلبس فهو يغطى 65 مره قطر السيخ سواء حديد الشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## م.إسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد الاطلاع على الملف تمام ياباشمهندس متفقين بزيادة الحديد الاضافى العلوى بنفس مقطع حديد الشبكه العلوى فى المتر ويمكن هنا استبدال هذا الحديد (أى حديد الشبكه) بنفس قطر الحديد الاضافى العلوى هنا سوف يقل العدد والزحمه التى ذكرتها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن حديد الشبكه العلويه هو حديد انكماش فى الاصل بيكون عدده وقطره غالبا بعدد 5-6 قطر 10 مم اعنى انه عند استبداله بحديد اضافى علوى سوف تكون الزياده فى المتر غير كبيره
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​



تمام كده الله يفتح عليك يا هندسه و مش مهم التسليح يكون بقطر مين سواء كان قطر الشبكه أو قطر الإضافي المهم هو إن ال As تكون مجموع الاتنين مع بعض حديد الشبكه و الحديد الإضافي و يتم وضعهم في تخانة الدروب المقلوب على شكل حرف n و إن كنت بفضل و ضع هذا المجموع بقطر الإضافي عشان العدد يقل شويه و كما تفضلت حضرتك الشبكة العلويه لبلاطة السقف نفسو في هذه المنطقه تعمل كأنها حديد انكماش , أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و أتمنى إن حضرتك تكمل مواضيعك المهمه جدا و إلي خايف يروح:73:


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه اولا
> بنفس الطريقه التى ذكرها زميلنا العزيز (mechiel edwar) لاغبار فيها ولكن فى هذه الحاله يتم زياده الحديد الاضافى العلوى بمقدار نفس مسطح حديد الشبكه العلويه فى المتر
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذنا اسامة
من تلميذك.......يوجد مفر :78:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المنتدى منور بوجودك مهندس محيى
> ولى صديق عزيز جدا يمكن انت تعرفه أتعلمت منه حكمة بتحل مشاكل كتير
> " احلى حاجة .. محدش فاهم حاجة ... " :19:
> وكل سنة وحضرتك وكل المشاركين طيبين


 
فكرتني بزمن الماضي الجميل :7: - لكن الدنيا اتغيرت دلوقتي وبقي في احلي من كده :20:
والحكمة دي زي ماكانت بتحل مشاكل كتير فهي ممكن تعمل مشاكل اكتر اذا اسئ فهمها من البعض :58:
لكن طول ما احنا بنتناقش وبنتحاور .........بنفهم بعض اكتر وبالتالي تتضح الامور وتقل المشاكل 
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب والاخوة المشاركين طيبين وفي احسن حال :28:

ولا يفوتني ان اشكر الاخ اسامة صاحب الموضوع علي مجهوداتك القيمة في المنتدي والتي تساهم بشكل كبير في توضيح بعض الامور المهمه والتي يحتاجها المهندسون الشباب حتي يكونوا متميزين في مواقعهم الوظيفيه ومن ثم الارتقاء بمستوي مهنة الهندسه المدنيه في العالم العربي :28:


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ life for rent
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> *جزاكم الله كل خييير على هذا الموضوع القيم
> حقيقة استفدنا كثيرا منه*


اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه وادعو الله أن يكون العمل كله لله فى هذه الايام المباركه 


> السلام عليكم استاذنا اسامة
> من تلميذك.......يوجد مفر :78:


فى تعليق سابق لكم لم أفهم هل يوجد خطأ فى تفصيلة الكرافته او يمكن تحاشى عملها ؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك حياة بدون Rent​


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (29 أغسطس 2010)

حــــوار رائـع و شيــق جــدا أرجـو الا ينتهــى بعد و لكن الان ظهـر الامهندس ميخائيل بكلام مخالف او عكس كل الأراء السابقه المؤيده لجواز عمل الدروب بنيل من اعلى ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا الخلوق المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
كل عام وانتم بخير واشكرك على كلماتك وعلى تشجيعك الدائم لى


----------



## الطويل زايد (30 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن عمل drop مقلوب و لكن يجب الإنتباه إلى منسوب التشطيب أعلى البلاطة ( مراجعة المعماري )


----------



## life for rent (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
حد حاول يفكر فى شكل الشدة اللى هتنفذ drop panel لاعلى وليس لاسفل؟
:57:


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 فبراير 2012)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حد حاول يفكر فى شكل الشدة اللى هتنفذ drop panel لاعلى وليس لاسفل؟
> :57:



يتم عمل ذلك مثل الجزء المقلوب فى الكمره الهوردى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohamed_onair (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
الموضوع والحوار في مننتهي الروعة والاهمية واتمني الاينتهي ولكم لابد من حسم الموضوع وتلخيص كل الردود في نقاط 
انا عندي بعض النقاط
1-اهمية هذا الموضوع انة اذا تم الاتفاق علي انة لافرق بين drop لاعلي او لاسفل فهذا سيحل مشكلة معمارية كبيرة ممكن توفر انك تعمل سقف معلق مثلا
2- الموضوع المطروح يخص البانشينج ومعادلاد of punch check الحديد ليس دالة فية مطلقا ولكن لماذا الحديد ليس دالة في البانشينج مع ملاحظة انه عمليا اكيد لة دور؟
3- هناك فرق بين البانشينج للاساسات والبلاطات حيث ان اختراق الاول ياتي من اعلي لاسفل فتكون drop panel لاعلي في مواجهة الاختراق ولكن البلاطات يكون الاختراق من اسفل لاعلي فيكون drop panel لاسفل في مواجهتة 
-لماذا لايتم عمل موديلينج لهذة الحالة علي برامج التحليل الانشائي لدراسة الاجهادات حول هذة النقطة في الحالتين؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 فبراير 2012)

mohamed_onair قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
> الموضوع والحوار في مننتهي الروعة والاهمية واتمني الاينتهي ولكم لابد من حسم الموضوع وتلخيص كل الردود في نقاط
> انا عندي بعض النقاط
> 1-اهمية هذا الموضوع انة اذا تم الاتفاق علي انة لافرق بين drop لاعلي او لاسفل فهذا سيحل مشكلة معمارية كبيرة ممكن توفر انك تعمل سقف معلق مثلا
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جدا رائع افدتونا كثيرا وفقكم الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 مارس 2012)

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamed_onair *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة *
*الموضوع والحوار في مننتهي الروعة والاهمية واتمني الاينتهي ولكم لابد من حسم الموضوع وتلخيص كل الردود في نقاط *
*انا عندي بعض النقاط*
*1-اهمية هذا الموضوع انة اذا تم الاتفاق علي انة لافرق بين drop لاعلي او لاسفل فهذا سيحل مشكلة معمارية كبيرة ممكن توفر انك تعمل سقف معلق مثلا*
*2- الموضوع المطروح يخص البانشينج ومعادلاد of punch check الحديد ليس دالة فية مطلقا ولكن لماذا الحديد ليس دالة في البانشينج مع ملاحظة انه عمليا اكيد لة دور؟*
*فى الكود المصرى فقط هو الذى يمنع استخدام حديد التسليح فى مقاومة اجهادات الثقب الاضافيه التى لاتستطيع الخرسانه تحملها أما الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى فيسمحا باستخدام حديد التسليح فى ذلك*



*اعتقد ان السبب في تحفظ الكود المصري في موضوع استخدام الحديد لمقاومة اجهاد القص الثاقب واشتراط زيادة السمك الخرساني هو سبب اقتصادي فاستخدام كمية اكبر من الخرسانة في مقابل خفض كمية الحديد سيؤدي الى وفر اجمالي في كلفة المنشأ بينما الظروف الاقتصادية واختلاف الكلف النسبية في اوروبا وامريكا تجعل استخدام كميات اكبر من الحديد وكميات اقل من الخرسانة (والكميات هنا نسبيةكما ذكرت) اوفر لديهم.*

*بالمناسبة هذا الكلام لبعض الاساتذة الذين درسوا لنا الموضوع في الجامعات المصرية في السبعينيات من القرن الماضي وربما كانت هذه الفكرة في اذهان الاساتذة الذين اعدوا الكود الجديد علما بان بعض الاسماء الوارد ذكرها في قائمة معدي الكود المصري الحديث هم من الاجيال القديمة اطال الله في اعمارهم*


*وبالمناسبة اشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه المشاركة القيمة.*

*امين الزريقي*


----------



## eng_moukble (30 يوليو 2012)

كلام جميل ومهم جدا كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## ibrahi ali (30 يوليو 2012)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا م نوراة طول عمرنا بندرس فى الجامعات والاكواد كلها بتقول اني punching يتحل عن طريق عمل COLUMN HEAD او drop panel او زيادة سمك البلاطة علشان زي ما حضرتك فاهم انى العزوم بتنتقل للعمود من البلاطة عن طريق حاجتين اتنين هما FLEXURE & torsion وطبعا فى الحالة اللي بتتكلم هتكون كمرة مخفية اذن عزوم الانحناء flexure ما زال موجود وايضا عزوم torsion وطبعا الكمرة المقلوبة لاعلي 6 سم او 10 سم حتى اظنها ليست كافية لمقاومة عزوم الانحناء واللي
> وتقبل تحياتي


اضم صوتي الى صوتك واضيف ان الغرض من drop panel هوتقليل البحور لتقليل الترخيم وعند عملية القلب يحدث تاثير عكسي نتيجة زيادة الوزن الذاتي للسقف خارج قطر العمود كما ان العزم السالب سوف يزداد
ارجو اياضح الامر بشكل اكبر تقبول مروري ورمضان كريم فامثالي مازال يتعلم منكم وهذا مجرد راي شخصي وارجو الرد لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (2 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم... اخي العزيز جوابا لسؤالك الكريم لا يجوز لماذا؟ لان الغرض من ال drop panel هو لتفادي حدوث ال shear punching في ال flat slab بسبب الوزن المنقول من السقف الى الكولوم لذلك لا توجد اي فائدة من عمل ال drop panel للاعلى وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. م/اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم اردت ان اطرح سؤالي واقتراحي في نفس الوقت كي يكون تكملة للموضوع الذي ذكر من 9 سنوات بخصوص عمل drop panel مقلوب لاعلي فهل هذه التفصيلة مقبولة ام لا واذا كان سيتم كما بالصوره فكيف الحال مع الاقطار الكبيره التي يصعب تشكيلها


----------

